
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (April 2015) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote: 
  Willing to relocate: 
  Technologies: 
  Résumé&#x2F;CV: 
  Email:</code></pre>
======
orteipid
Location: Philadelphia; Detroit (soon)

Remote: Yes, likely mandatory

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

Professionally: C#, Xamarin/Xamarin Forms (iOS/Android), Ruby, Ruby on Rails,
JavaScript, Scala

Hobby/Exposure: Go, Erlang/Elixir, C, Rust, Java

Resume: Please email me for my resume.

Email: orteipid@icloud.com

About: I'm a developer presently living in Philadelphia but relocating to
Detroit in the near future. I'm currently happy with where I am and what I'm
doing but always open to a change if the role and offer are right. I presently
work on mobile application development using Xamarin and C#, with a background
in developing web applications using Ruby/Rails and Scala/Scalatra. In future
roles I would prefer to stick to application development or the backend, but
I'm also interested in learning more about large datasets as well as machine
learning, both of which I have not been involved with.

A flexible schedule is very desirable. I am okay working with teams based both
in the US as well as overseas. I have a year's worth of experience working
remotely, and given my present situation in life this would more than likely
be mandatory, with periodic travel to the main office certainly being
possible. Please email me if you would like to speak further.

------
camhenlin
Location: Eugene, OR

Remote: YES or local

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: JavaScript, nodejs/iojs, jQuery, HTML5 canvas, SQL (MySQL,
Oracle, SQL Server), CSS, NoSQL (mongodb, nedb), PHP, many different
frameworks, etc. And able to quickly learn more.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/CamHenlin](https://github.com/CamHenlin)
[http://henlin.org/about.html](http://henlin.org/about.html)
[http://henlin.org/projects.html](http://henlin.org/projects.html)

Email: cam.henlin@gmail

I am an enthusiastic full stack JavaScript developer, and I am looking for
exciting remote work! My preference would be doing something canvas-related,
but I am open to all JavaScript jobs.

------
Akkuma
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly if most of the hassles and costs of moving are
taken care of and it is a city/state I'm interested in moving to (ie. no CA or
NY)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (node.js, express, React, Angular,
knockout, and built my own), .NET (C#, MVC, Web API, ServiceStack) SQL,
MongoDB (I've done backend, fullstack, and frontend)

Interested in a lot of other technologies as well, so if you think I might be
a good fit and willing to let me learn/train me, shoot me a message and I'll
get back to you if I'm interested in what you do!

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma)

Email: gmail - gregorywaxman (I hope you can figure this out)

------
eli_gottlieb
Location: Boston area, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only for _just_ the right job, family reasons

Technologies: (Professionally) C/C++, Scala, Java, Ruby on Rails (once),
machine learning, Python with Scipy+Numpy, Coq, x86 assembly, kernel
development; (Hobby) Haskell, probabilistic programming

Resume: [http://il.linkedin.com/pub/eli-
sennesh/b/126/412/en](http://il.linkedin.com/pub/eli-sennesh/b/126/412/en)

Email: eligottlieb@gmail.com

About: I've just finished (more-or-less, you know how grad-shool is) my
research MS in Computer Science at the Technion. I am extremely interested in
interactive theorem proving, functional programming, low-level systems and
embedded programming, probabilistic programming, and machine learning. I have
both industrial and academic experience, and would very much like to work in a
research or R&D-focused environment. The personal statement on my LinkedIn
page and resume is no joke: I want to work somewhere _ambitious_. As in, if
you think you can impress Peter Thiel or get a (3) (sweeping political or
economic change in at least one country) on the Logarithmic Scale of Ambition,
_please contact me I want to work with you_. If by some chance you are
attempting to hit a (6) (change the basics of the human condition) or above on
the Logarithmic Scale of Ambition, we _need_ to talk ;-).

And if you don't appear on the Scale, well, you could still be doing something
exciting, so let's talk anyway.

------
harunurhan
I am a computer engineering student and looking for summer internship. I am
eager to learn any popular and new technology/language/tool like Node.js, Go
and especially big data related technologies such as Hadoop, NoSQL
databases...

    
    
      Location: Istanbul, Turkey
    
      Remote: NO
    
      Willing to relocate: YES (want to)
    
      Experience/Skills: 
    
       - Java(almost 3 years experience, used in college projects, Android)
    
       - Objective-C(iOS projects, OS X command line tools)
    
       - Android (a paid image editing app, an app for a contest, an app to communicate raspi...)
    
       - iOS (paid image editing appS, a paid video editing app, a social app)
    
       - Spring(a RESTful web service for mobile app)
    
       - SQL (coursework + wrote complex queries in web service)
    
       - C# (a simple windows phone app, a MS Word plug-in, some desktop apps, used in Unity3d)
    
       - Unity3D (2 simple platform games [on github])
    
       - C,C++(coursework)
    
       - Python (only tried to program Raspberry Pi)
       
       - JavaScript & Node.js (just started learning)
    
      Résumé/CV: http://harunurhan.github.io/cv.pdf
    
      Email: harunurhan17@gmail.com

------
gs7
Location: San Francisco Bay Area (will consider Austin, Raleigh, Portland,
Seattle)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full stack web development (JS/jQuery/CSS/HTML, MySQL/PHP),
iOS/Objective C, technical project management

Resume: [http://www.hire.gs](http://www.hire.gs)

Email: see resume

I'm a full stack web developer and technical project manager with 8 years of
professional experience in the education sector. I’m most passionate about
writing readable, quality code and building software that is useful to a wide
range of people. I have a knack for quickly grasping new technologies and
utilizing them to come up with creative solutions to business problems. I’m
currently learning AngularJS in my spare time and my most recent frontend
project is at
[https://www.menloschool.org/centennial](https://www.menloschool.org/centennial).

~~~
chenccmmll
Hi

I'm interested to hire an engineer full time for my fintech startup focused on
the secondary private placement market. when are you free to talk?

my cell is 415 799 6604

Thanks, Cathryn Chen

------
qute
SEEKING WORK - Designer/Computer Scientist

Location: London (UK)

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Seeking work in:

1) Coding (Full stack web apps, Frontend > Backend)

2) Design (CI, Logos, Advertisement - both print and digital)

3) Research (Need someone who can think?)

Technologies: vanilla JavaScript (jQuery, Express, ReactJS), PHP/Python |
Wordpress/Contao | Adobe Creative Suite

Résumé/CV: Generated on my GitHub, link -
[https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_exa...](https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_example.pdf?raw=true)

GitHub: [https://github.com/qutebits/](https://github.com/qutebits/)

Graphical Portfolio: [http://www.coroflot.com/qutepixels/Work-
Commercial](http://www.coroflot.com/qutepixels/Work-Commercial)

Email: qute.bits (gmail)

------
zedpm

      Location: South Dakota, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Linux, Windows, PostgreSQL,
      MySQL, C#, C, C++, git, bash; learning and playing with
      HTML, CSS, Javascript, Flask, Django
      Résumé/CV: http://c10n.net/assets/c10nResume.pdf
      Email: zedpm[at]c10n[dot]net
    

I'm a generalist software engineer with Linux systems administration
experience. I've usually worked in small organizations, so I'm used to wearing
a lot of hats and working outside my comfort zone. I joined a startup as
employee #1 and helped lead the company to a successful exit in 2014; this was
done 100% remotely over the course of 9 years.

I'm looking for another remote position where I can again help grow a company
towards a successful exit.

------
razuboard

      Location: Chicago, IL  (would like to relocate to Bay Area or NYC)
      Remote: For the right team
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Node.js, Sails.js, Backbone, Ember, ReactJS
      Résumé/CV: Full Resume upon request; I was technical founder for a healthcare IT startup for 5 years have been doing consulting for the last year.  I have experience in very early stage companies, raising institutional funds, setting up an enterprise sales process, setting up financial reporting processes, and managing a team of developers. I'd love to do something else in healthcare IT, finance, or venture capital, especially if you're located on the coasts. 
    
      Email: razuboard@gmail.com

------
sochix
Location: Citizen of the Earth

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, webapi, signalR, angular.js, javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/551a8gwlkmdf1gx/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/551a8gwlkmdf1gx/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ilya.pir@gmail.com

Also check out my github account
[https://github.com/sochix](https://github.com/sochix) and website I built in
the last few months, it's pretty cool:
[http://notificatio.divshot.io/](http://notificatio.divshot.io/)

------
zha
Principal Software Engineer with 10+ years experience in the software industry
after completing MS in CS.

    
    
        Location: Singapore
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes.
        Technologies: 
         - Native mobile apps in iOS and Android (about 5 years): Objective-C, Java.
           15+ apps published on App Store / Play Store.
         - Web applications (10 years): PHP, MySQL, Javascript, C#, ASP.Net MVC.
           AWS, Azure
         - Prior to this, C/C++ developer specializing on Embedded Systems.
    
        Résumé/CV: Will be provided on request.
        Email: reenignesio at gmail

------
wyclif
Location: Philadelphia metro region

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, HTML/CSS, bash/zsh,
AWS, Git, SSH. Want to learn/am learning: Ruby, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: wyclif@gmail.com

I'm looking for entry-level or junior dev work and a career change from a
civil engineering background (land/marine surveying). While I'm into both
front and backend and will happily accept work on either end, I am most
interested in DevOps and backend. I'm comfortable on the CLI and with vim,
tmux, git, ssh, etc. I also have some sysadmin experience. My goal is to get
my foot in the door in this industry with an established company where there
are experienced engineers willing to take me under their wing while I improve
my skill set in return for me putting in the hard work and the hours. My
university work was in the liberal arts (I don't have a CS degree), and I'm
determined to do the work necessary—on my own time—to get up to speed with
remedial CS and algorithm knowledge on nights and weekends. I have excellent
soft skills, and I'm easily in the 99th percentile of English fluency and
written communication. If you need good documentation, technical writing, or
even web copy, I can definitely help you with that if you're willing to carve
out time for me in exchange for helping me improve my programming chops and
technical development. Shoot me a message—I'm hungry to level up.

------
Kortaggio

        Location: Canada; but prefer large liberal cities e.g. SF/Bay Area, Austin, or New York.
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes (Eligible for TN if in U.S.)
        Technologies: JavaScript, Python, jQuery, Flask, HTML/CSS, SASS, Bootstrap, Git
        Email: bill.mei (the-at-sign) kortaggio.com
    

Résumé/CV/Portfolio:
[http://www.kortaggio.com/cv](http://www.kortaggio.com/cv)

I'm a full-stack JavaScript/Python web developer who's also super interested
in machine learning, data science, and EdTech. I think there's a lot of
unexplored opportunity in these fields, but in general I'm looking to work in
an industry that has a potential to make a big impact on the world. We
probably won't be a great fit if you're working on anything related to social
media.

I've been freelancing for the last two years and my previous clients include
the president of a million-dollar digital-advertising firm in Toronto who
hired me for my business advice. My previous projects include running a bus
company that _our competitors_ appraised at $1,184,000 in revenue. I look
forward to chatting if you're working on something interesting!

Find out more about me: [http://www.kortaggio.com](http://www.kortaggio.com)

------
dom96
Location: Belfast, UK

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: C/C++, Python, Nim, HTML5, Haskell, Redis, HTTP, WinAPI, Posix,
C#, GTK+, HTTP, IRC

Résumé/CV: Please email for a formal CV. See the following links for a
portfolio: [http://picheta.me/projects.html](http://picheta.me/projects.html)
and/or [https://github.com/dom96](https://github.com/dom96).

Email: dominikpicheta@gmail.com

I am one of the main developers of the Nim programming language having
contributed to the core language by improving the compiler and the standard
library. I have written all of the asynchronous IO, sockets and many other
related modules in Nim's standard library, as such I am very skilled in the
low-level details of Posix and Windows systems.

I have also developed a lot of software projects, most of which are open
source and available on my Github. These include a package manager for the Nim
programming language, a web framework inspired by Sinatra, the Nim forum
([http://forum.nim-lang.org](http://forum.nim-lang.org)), IRC libraries in
Haskell, Python and Nim, an IDE using the GTK+ framework and many more.

I am currently looking for both remote and UK opportunities for internships
this summer. I am interested in working with new technologies so if you don't
see something in my list above please contact me anyway!

------
webmaven
Location: Albuquerque, NM

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No, but that doesn't mean I can't visit onsite
periodically, and I can adjust my working hours to yours (within reason).

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Pyramid, etc.; Javascript, jQuery,
Angular, D3, DC, Crossfilter, C3, Yeoman, Bower, Grunt, Gulp, etc.; Google App
Engine, Heroku; HTML5, CSS3, LESS, Sass, Bootstrap, Foundation, etc.; SQL,
MySQL, Postgres, NDB; Linux command line skills, SSH, Git, Subversion,
Mercurial; Agile, Scrum, Kanban, etc.; RESTful APIs (building and consuming);
UI, UX, Usability Testing, Responsive Web Design, Logo and Graphic Design;
Documentation and other technical writing.

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MwpK_L-50TGYyOm3EqGCOA4s...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MwpK_L-50TGYyOm3EqGCOA4s6QrYKttfuxYaOLLzcX4/pub)

Github: [https://github.com/webmaven](https://github.com/webmaven)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein)

Email: michael@fandomhome.com

I am looking for a full time position with benefits, a friendly and talented
team I can both contribute to & learn from (and there is always more to
learn!).

------
k2052
Location: North Idaho

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (especially to Seattle, Chicago, or SF)

Awesome at: Ruby, CoffeeScript, PHP, and C.

Technologies: Rails, Sinatra, Backbone,js, MEAN, Meteor, LAMP, and a lot more

Languages I've Used: Python, haXe JS, Java, Scala, Nim, OBJC, C++, C#, Swift,
and lots more. Polyglot with 200+ GitHub repos.

Current Loves: Opal (who said ruby was dead?!), Celluloid + Reel, Clojure,
Nim, RethinkDB, and Crystal

GitHub: [https://github.com/k2052](https://github.com/k2052)

Site: [http://k2052.codes](http://k2052.codes)

Email: k@2052.me

I'm a polyglot that loves learning and breaking things (what better way to
learn) I have built my own frameworks [https://github.com/eldr-
rb/eldr](https://github.com/eldr-rb/eldr),
[https://github.com/ryggrad](https://github.com/ryggrad) and written books
[https://leanpub.com/u/k2052](https://leanpub.com/u/k2052),
[http://buildYourOwnSinatra.com](http://buildYourOwnSinatra.com). I attack
projects that interest me with tremendous energy, and I find most things
interesting.

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Location: Brisbane, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Python, Javascript

Resume:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/thomasdavis](http://registry.jsonresume.org/thomasdavis)

Website: [http://thomasdav.is](http://thomasdav.is)

Email: thomasalwyndavis@gmail.com

Looking to hear from anyone who would find value in hiring me.

[https://github.com/thomasdavis](https://github.com/thomasdavis)

------
kidsil
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* JavaScript (jQuery/BackboneJS/AngularJS/Phaser)

* Django (general Python too)

Resume: Upon request.

Email: admin (at) kidsil.net

Highly experienced Web Developer (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

My most recent experience is working with Core WordPress contributors
(WordPress VIP) on a global News/Media website.

I'm also developing a Meteor App these days.

------
AlexNeoNomad
Location: Southeast Asia (for the last 3 years)

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA, Singapore or Hong Kong)

Remote: Yes

Languages: Ruby, Python, JVM (Java/Kotlin) for Android, Haskell, C#, C, SQL,
JavaScript; Rust and Swift;

OS: Linux and Mac (most of the time); Windows;

Resume:
[http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/](http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (at) gmail

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

I'm an all-around programmer interested in different technologies and
languages. I became a freelancer over 2 years ago, left home in Russia,
relocated to Southeast Asia and since then have been learning as much as I
could and had to working full-time. As a freelancer, I learned I could come up
with the zinger of a solution to a problem I have if it could be solved at
all. And I'm the one who would be responsible for getting it solved.

I'm also stoked about learning functional programming, finance and IT
security.

------
Sonx
Location: Nova Scotia, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (California)

Technologies: Java, C, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS, XML, SQL, OpenGL, JUnit,
Bootstrap, JQuery, AngularJS, Sass, LESS, Handlebars.js, Ruby on Rails, and
more (with the ability to learn quickly)

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.kylesbox.com/KyleAsaff_Resume.pdf](http://www.kylesbox.com/KyleAsaff_Resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/KyleAsaff](https://www.linkedin.com/in/KyleAsaff)

GitHub: [https://github.com/KyleAsaff](https://github.com/KyleAsaff)

Email: kyleasaff@gmail.com

About: I am currently a fourth year university student, with 12 months of
work-term experience, plenty of side projects, and am graduating this May with
a Bachelor of Computer Science. I am a Canadian citizen, and do require a visa
sponsorship to work in the United States. I am eligible for a TN visa and more
than willing to relocate. I am open to all developer/engineering jobs. Please
email me if you have any questions or with to speak further.

------
Roman-Z

      Location: Moscow area, Russia
      Remote: no
      Willing to relocate: Highly desirable (in order of
        preference: Canada, USA, western Europe)
      Technologies: Objective-C, iOS SDK, C++ (C++11),
        OpenGL ES, computer graphics, OpenCV, JavaScript,
        Leaflet.js, Grunt, Mocha, PDF, XML, HTML5,
        SVG, JSON, OOP, GoF patterns...
      Email: razhukoff (at) yandex (dot) ru
    

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-
resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-resume.pdf?dl=0)

Mostly experienced in crossplatform mobile development, have some experience
building HTML5 web apps. Love non-trivial R&D tasks that need going beyond the
borders of ordinary mobile or web app development, learning new technologies,
making prototypes. Passionate English learner with good communication skills
(8.0 IELTS). Have a master's degree in CS (CAMS). Looking for a job in a fast-
paced environment that would bring me new challenges and professional growth.

------
indiv0

      Location: Toronto, Canada; Interested in working in SF/Boston/Seattle/Austin/NYC/etc.
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies (Proficient): Java, Rust, Python, SQL, Linux
      Technologies (Hobby): C/C++, C#, HTML/CSS, Redis, Flask, Nginx, Apache, Git, Bash, Jenkins, Puppet, Ansible, Docker, Assembly
      Résumé/CV: Available on request
      Email: contact@nikitapek.in
    

About: I am a Computer Science student currently looking for a summer
development internship.

I am particularly interested in gaining experience with technologies related
to cryptography, information security, systems programming, or embedded
programming.

Especially with any of the following: disassembly, reverse engineering,
penetration testing, boot loaders, x86, embedded systems, security
vulnerability research, compilers, static program analysis, functional
programming, malware, or hacking. Preferably with C/C++, Rust, or Assembly.

Alternatively, I am also interested in general application/back-end
development with C, C++, Rust, Python, or Java.

------
jesuislelui
Location: Sunnyvale, CA

Remote: not applicable

Willing to relocate: negotiable, I've lived and travelled across all
continents, surprise me!

Technologies: HARDWARE!! firewall/switches, juniper, alcatel-lucent, racking,
and then non-tangible things like gnu/linux, c, java, shellscript, some cloud
and database knowledge, yet eager to learn more!

Résumé/CV: please email for resume, I have experience with integrator and bank
firewall security

Email: mmarquesbaptista@horizon.csueastbay.edu

Interested in: So many developer jobs, maybe I chose the wrong field? I'm
looking for the hands-on
designing/configuring/racking/connecting/building/planning jobs, but
especially more network-related. I can code, but I like moving around and
building physically tangible things a lot more.

Dream environment: data center, or working for an integrator/consulting firm.

Recent MS Computer Networks graduate; I have work authorization; I speak 4
languages fluently; My research paper was accepted at SAM 2015: Storing Credit
Card Information Securely using Shamir Secret Sharing in a Multi-Provider
Cloud Architecture

------
Daves
Location: I'm in the NYC area, but I'm also willing to relocate to Boston,
Chicago, Atlanta, Austin, Portland, Seattle, D.C or SF - or other places,
depending on the opportunity.

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, JavaScript, Django, Python, HTML/CSS/SASS, jQuery,
Java, MongoDB, SQL, assorted webdev tools (grunt, bower, etc)

Résumé:
[http://davestess.com/assets/resume.pdf](http://davestess.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [http://davestess.com/](http://davestess.com/)

Email: davestess at gmail.com

I paused my job search to create
[http://www.gtdecision.com/](http://www.gtdecision.com/), a tool for fantasy
sports fans to follow player news (made with the MEAN stack). The fantasy
sports communities on Reddit really enjoyed it and the site now has thousands
of users. I've since improved the site in accordance with user feedback - my
main focus is to create products that people enjoy.

------
embrangler
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, Google App Engine), JavaScript (Backbone,
Marionette, jQuery, requirejs, grunt, bower, angular), SQL (MySQL,
PostgreSQL), AWS (Amazon Web Services), UNIX terminal, full stack, front-end,
back-end, HTML5 and CSS3, junior product management, basic UX, UI.
Microservices, Test Driven Design (Test Driven Development).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/)

Email: paul [at] craciunoiu {dot} net

\---------------

Freelance independent consultant looking for web or software work. I get
things done and pick up new projects quickly. Great communicator (for
estimates, handling vague specs, open-ended work), knows startup chaos (former
CTO and co-founder). Passionate about doing good, building great products, and
quality work.

Satisfaction guaranteed.

I'm also able to join forces with a UX/UI designer whom I often work with in a
team. We are an incredibly productive pair.

------
erikcw
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes or local

Willing to relocation: no

Technologies: Python (Django, celery, pandas, etc), Clojure, Ruby, Javascript
(including ClojureScript and CoffeeScript with React.js,
Backbone.js/Marionette, jQuery, D3, etc...), Objective-C/Swift, Lua
(OpenResty/Lapis), PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redshift Data Warehouse, MongoDB, Redis,
AWS, Chef, Ansible, Hadoop, FreeSWITCH, Arduino and many others. I stay sharp
by always learning something new.

Résumé/CV: available upon request.

Email: erikwickstrom+hnhiring [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm a senior full-stack developer with over 10 years of professional
experience. Have lead the development of multiple successful agile software
projects from MVP through to full production at scale. Very comfortable
working in both small and large teams. In addition to my technical know how, I
have a strong business background. I'll happily work with all stakeholders in
your team to make sure the right product gets delivered. I'm comfortable
ramping up on new technologies (and codebases) quickly.

------
haosdent
Location: Singapore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, please! USA

Technologies:

    
    
      * Use Java, Python, C++, C, Golang, JavaScript(Node.js), Scala, Clojure, Ruby, C#.
    
      * Skilled at Hadoop, HBase
    
      * Skilled at Data warehouse construction and management
    
      * Skilled at Nutz, Play!, Rails, Django, Express, Spring and Other Web Backend Develop Framework.
    
      * Skilled at Server Virtualization, know a few about Linux Kernel.
    

Github: [https://github.com/haosdent](https://github.com/haosdent)

Resume:
[https://github.com/haosdent/resume/raw/master/Haosdent_Resum...](https://github.com/haosdent/resume/raw/master/Haosdent_Resume.pdf)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/haosdent](https://www.linkedin.com/in/haosdent)

Blog: [http://blog.haosdent.me/](http://blog.haosdent.me/)

Email: haosdent@gmail.com

------
ux-app
Location: Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS (Vanilla, jQ, React), NodeJS, PHP, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: I'm currently bootstrapping: [https://www.ux-
app.com](https://www.ux-app.com)

The app is built using PHP and NodeJS. I'm responsible for all
design/development. I'm always on the lookout for additional work which can
help extend my runway :)

Email: eli@ux-app.com

------
radiobeat33
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Open to local and remote

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: Javascript, AngularJS, Node.js, Express, TTD, Jasmine, MongoDB,
Git, jQuery, HTML5/CSS3, MySQL, Backbone.js, Gulp, Heroku, Adobe Photoshop,
React.js, D3, Underscore, Firebase

Résumé/CV:
[http://supsteven.com/assets/Steven%20Williams.pdf](http://supsteven.com/assets/Steven%20Williams.pdf)

Email: steven30135@gmail.com

About Me: I have experience creating single-page applications using AngularJS
and some familiarity with Backbone and React. I’ve also integrated modular,
restful servers using Node.js and Express to handle heavy API integrations
while drafting scalable schemas for MongoDB. Furthermore, I’m well versed in
Test Driven Development as well as Git & Gulp for maintaining an agile
workflow.

I’d love to chat with your engineering team about the technologies they’re
using, and how they might move forward with the appearance of new tools like
React.js and Angular 2.0.

------
obayesshelton
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: maybe

Seeking an opportunity as a Software Developer, CTO, Co-Founder, Technical
Architect be it project based, freelance or contract where I can deliver
immediate value and continue to build innovative software.

Technical Knowledge:

\- Languages (PHP, C/C++, Java, Apex, Shell scripting, and others...)

\- DB (MySQL, NoSQL's)

\- Methods/SDLC (Agile/SCRUM)

\- Cloud infrastructure (AWS, EC2, S3, RDS, CloudFormation)

\- Other (Jenkins, Nginx, Apache, Git, Github, TCP/IP, Puppet, Chef,
Virtualisation)

Specialties:

Cloud Architecture, RESTful API Design, Software Development, Linux systems
administration, Cyber Security, Continuous Integration, Configuration
management, Virtualisation, Business continuity

Hit me up, please!

\- website: [https://bayes-shelton.co.uk](https://bayes-shelton.co.uk)

\- LinkedIn: uk.linkedin.com/in/oliverbayesshelton/en

\- Stack overflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/123663/oliver-bayes-
shelton](http://stackoverflow.com/users/123663/oliver-bayes-shelton)

\- email: me [at] bayes-shelton.co.uk

------
fsniper

      Location: Istanbul/Turkey
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Senior Linux Devops Engineer, Linux, 
      apache, nginx, tomcat, php, python, symfony, django,
      mysql, postgresql, mongodb, mysqlcluster, redis,
      twemproxy, squid, varnish, memcached, saltstack, 
      configuration management, continous integration,
      elasticsearch, kibana, logstash, docker, lxc
      continous deployment, zfs, dbd, sms, mms, gsm, 
      payment systems, high availability,  clusters ...
      Résumé/CV: https://tr.linkedin.com/in/onuryalazi
      Email: onur@yalazi.org
    

I am an experienced computer engineer, system administrator, devops engineer.
I have extensive hands on experience with payment systems, mobile/gsm systems,
sms, mms, vas systems in designing, coding, integrating, maintaining and
administration.

If you need extensive industrial experience and someone who can extend
possibilities, I may be your man.

------
ilkerkorkut
Location: Istanbul , TR

Remote: Contingently

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technical Knowledge:

    
    
      Java based; Spring Framework, JPA, Jsp, Hibernate, Apache ActiveMQ, jUnit
    
      Script based; NodeJs (Express.js for creating webapps), Pure Javascript, AngularJS, Php
    
      Front-end Techs; Html 5, Css, Sass, jQuery
    
      Database; MongoDB, MySQL, Oracle
    
      Application Servers; Tomcat, Weblogic, Nginx Http Server
    
      Mobile Techs; Cordova (Hybrid apps), Ionic Framework
    
      Versioning; Git, Subversion
    
      RESTful Api design
    
      Linux environment
    
      Additionally; Interested in software development metodologies,philosophies, and also big data concepts.
    

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ilkerkorkut](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ilkerkorkut)

Email: ilkerkorkut [at] outlook.com

I am passionate about software development and especially web development.I
consider myself potentially capable of dealing with any programming language
and any platform when needed.

------
peri

      Location: SF Bay Area
      Remote: Yes 
      Willing to relocate: Yes (US, Japan, many Francophone locales)
      Technologies: C++, Ruby, Python, Rust, JavaScript, PHP, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, all sorts of automation tools
      Résumé/CV: Latest lives at https://github.com/jculpon/jculpon.github.io/blob/master/pdfs/jamie-culpon-resume.pdf
      Portfolio: http://jculpon.github.io/pages/projects.html
      Email: jculpon+hn@gmail.com
    

I'm a network programmer with an interest in poetry, literature, and online
privacy by training and independent game developer by trade. I'm looking to
work on products that challenge me and surprise and delight my customers. In
addition to liking a wide variety of tech, I like a wide variety of reading
and languages, so places that are polyglot in both programming and day-to-day
communication are especially exciting.

------
slicedbread
LF Production & Project Management. Will entertain QA/UX testing.

4 years in Video Game Development. Call of Duty, Injustice, Pokémon TCGO

Location: Madison, United States

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Worldwide

Technologies: JIRA, MS Office, Trello, Psyberfire, Jenkins, Photoshop, Maya,
X360/XBOne/PS3/PS4 dev kit, Unreal, Wordpress, Mailchimp, SurveyMonkey, SCRUM

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.anthonylbarnes.com/resumeacute.html](http://www.anthonylbarnes.com/resumeacute.html)

Recommendations:
[http://www.anthonylbarnes.com/recommendations.html](http://www.anthonylbarnes.com/recommendations.html)

Portfolio:
[http://www.anthonylbarnes.com/portfolio.html](http://www.anthonylbarnes.com/portfolio.html)

Email: barnesal[at]gmail[dot]com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthonylbarnes](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthonylbarnes)

------
kwinsi
Location: Saint Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes, please

Technologies: Ruby / Ruby on Rails, JavaScript / CoffeeScript, HTML / Slim,
CSS / Sass, MySQL, MongoDB, Git, AWS S3, PHP (Laravel, Cake), C/C++, C#
(ASP.NET, WPF), Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fnuq4mptgdhdczy/CV_KirillRagozin_F...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fnuq4mptgdhdczy/CV_KirillRagozin_Fullstack.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ragozinkirill (at) gmail (dot) com

Fullstack developer with a passion for design. Graduated in summer 2014 with
major in information systems and technologies. Primary production experience
involves web development with Ruby (1 year being a part of a team).

Even though my background is mostly technical, I truly care about UX and the
impact the projects I’m working on have on their users, rather than just
implementation specifics. I’m a fast learner and a proponent of trying out
modern technologies as they appear.

------
jatinmistry13
Location: Washington D.C and Vienna, VA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, C#, MapReduce, Hadoop, C, C++, SQL, Javascript,
HTML5, JSF 2.0, Primefaces, JEE

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/fxsfeqgxocqbo77/Jatin-Mistry-
Resum...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fxsfeqgxocqbo77/Jatin-Mistry-
Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email:jmistry2[at]masonlive[dot]gmu[dot]edu; jatinmistry13[at]gmail[dot]com

Blog: [http://orionarcher.blogspot.in/](http://orionarcher.blogspot.in/)

I am a Masters' Student in Computer Science at George Mason University.

Looking for Summer Internships in the fields of Data Mining, Big data,
Software Engineering/Development and Web Development.

Love linux and have the ability to learn and apply new skills quickly.

Eager to learn new technologies and working on big data, machine learning and
systems development.

Most proficient in Java, C#, Python. Getting increasingly better at Hadoop and
other Data Science technologies.

------
dusenberrymw
Location: NC (Looking in SF Bay Area)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, to San Francisco Bay Area

Technologies: Java, C/CUDA, Python, Machine Learning, Neural Networks,
Octave/MATLAB, SQL, Prolog, Javascript, HTML5, CSS3, PHP, R, F#, Lisp

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/mikedusenberry](https://linkedin.com/in/mikedusenberry)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dusenberrymw](https://github.com/dusenberrymw)

Blog: [http://mikedusenberry.com](http://mikedusenberry.com)

Email: dusenberrymw@gmail.com

Overall, I'm really interested in problems at the intersection of computer
science, machine learning, and medicine! Just submitted a research paper
involving the use of custom neural networks for predicting CT findings in
emergency department patients, and now I'm looking for a company with which to
work on larger machine learning projects.

------
bcolb
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies:

Java, Python, C, bash web(django, flask) front-end(bootstrap3, foundation5)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/brice-
colbert/23/a1b/8a9](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/brice-colbert/23/a1b/8a9)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzZbrySofEi2U1VJNGhZM0FlazA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzZbrySofEi2U1VJNGhZM0FlazA/view?usp=sharing)

Email: brice [dot] tech [at] gmail [dot] com

About: I'm an Army Veteran that finished my a CS degree last year and spent
the past year working on a start up with a friend.

I'm looking to get my foot in the door somewhere, preferably in Seattle, and
am willing to do or learn just about anything you need. I'm up for everything
from data mining to web development. If you need it, I'll do it.

I'm also available for freelance or contract work.

------
engcv
Location: London, UK Remote: YES Willing to relocate: YES Technologies: C++,
C++11, Boost , STL , Qt, Python, Cython, MongoDb, Postgres, Django, SQL,
Celery, pytest, rabbitMq, AMQP, json , postgis jenkins, valgrind cppcheck,
linux/unix, android. anything new as required! Résumé/CV:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola)
Email:
[http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=015SskU4P-BPiMP...](http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=015SskU4P-BPiMP...).
Multilingual (IT , EN , FR, ES) software engineer with international
experience, I worked in China , Belgium , France and UK. I am fast and always
deliver .

Recently working with javascript node.js express hapi rest api development
etc..

------
blaenk
Location: Los Angeles, CA or Orange County, CA Remote: Yes Willing to
relocate: Unlikely Technologies: Rust, Haskell, Clojure(Script), Om/React,
C++11, Go, Swift/iOS, Scala/Play!, Ruby/Rails, Python/Flask, Machine Learning
Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/ml6njfjnswexpnz/resume-
pub.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ml6njfjnswexpnz/resume-pub.pdf) Email:
jorge.israel.p@gmail.com Site:
[http://www.blaenkdenum.com](http://www.blaenkdenum.com)

I'm a generalist who doesn't get bogged down with dogmatic views on specific
technologies. I strive to learn a diverse set of technologies in order to keep
an open mind and blend the best ideas from each [0].

[0]: [http://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/](http://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/)

Recently I've been finishing up a parallel, modular, middleware-oriented
static site generator infrastructure library for Rust [1]. I also wrote
idiomatic Rust bindings for Hoedown [2] (a C library for processing markdown)
for use with Diecast. I expect to move my heavily customized Hakyll setup [3]
to Diecast.

[1]: [https://github.com/blaenk/diecast](https://github.com/blaenk/diecast)
[2]: [https://github.com/blaenk/hoedown](https://github.com/blaenk/hoedown)
[3]:
[https://github.com/blaenk/blaenk.github.io](https://github.com/blaenk/blaenk.github.io)

I've been very active in the Rust community, particularly the RFC process and
helping out on IRC. I also contributed a very minor fix to rustc itself and
proposed a concept now known as "bound-targeting coercions" which has garnered
support from the core developers and may be implemented in a future release.

------
bawasa
Javascript enthusiasts, passionate software developer with an insatiable
hunger to learn and produce elegant code. Looking for a challenging atmosphere
that enables me to utilize my talents and skills in creating / building web
applications.

    
    
      Location: Geneva, Switzerland
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to Relocate: Yes! (Germany, Netherlands, anywhere in Europe)
    

Technologies: Everything related to Front-end JavaSript, NodeJs, MongoDB,
AngularJS, PHP, HTML, CSS, exploring ReactJS currently.

Resume:
[http://www.eresume.io/templates/professional?modelId=54d4a05...](http://www.eresume.io/templates/professional?modelId=54d4a0535ec03aac6a0b6ba6&isPreview=f)
(I created this application)

Website: [http://www.eresume.io](http://www.eresume.io)

Email: bawasa.ejaz@gmail.com

------
blackout314

      Location: Italy (now)
      Remote:  Yes, likely mandatory
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP(+)/MySQL HTML5/CSS3(Sass)/Javascript(+) NodeJS/MongoDB
      Medium: C#/Java/Python/Ruby/Clojure (hobby)
      Other Skills: Agile/XP Programming, Scrum/Kanban, CI & DI, know PaaS/Iaas (Heroku/OpenStack/Bluemix), Docker/Vagrant
      Hobby: Arduino,Linux Stack,Other languages
      Résumé/CV: http://it.linkedin.com/in/carlodenaro/en
      Currently working at: Yoox Group SPA
      Email: carlo DOT denaro AT gmail DOT com
      AboutMe: I'm coding since little guy with C64. I love coding, i love computer and nerd/geek stuffs. I'm a Software Engineer - degree from University of Catania. I'm work since 2003 like freelancer.

------
ryannevius
I am a full-stack web developer and consultant with over 7 years of
experience.

I deliver high performance web solutions, from personal blogging sites to
robust, intelligent, real-time web applications.

When I'm not busy, I like to fly airplanes and climb tall rocks.

    
    
        Location: Italy (until July), then back to the States
    
        Remote: Preferred, likely mandatory
    
        Willing to relocate: No
    
        Technologies: Django, Python, PHP, WordPress, Ember.js, JavaScript, InfusionSoft, HTML5
                      Cordova/Phonegap, among others
    
        Résumé/CV: http://www.ryannevius.com (more info available by request)
    
        Email: See website
    
        StackOverflow: http://stackoverflow.com/users/3518452/rnevius
    

[http://www.ryannevius.com](http://www.ryannevius.com)

------
grantpalin
Location: Victoria, BC, Canada

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies - good to go: HTML[5], CSS, Sass, C#, PHP, WordPress, JSON, SQL,
Mercurial/Git, Entity Framework

Technologies - learning: Python, ASP.NET MVC, ASP.NET Web API,
JavaScript/jQuery, SQL Server, Kirby (PHP)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/grantpalin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/grantpalin)

Email: grant [at] my username [dot] com

I'm a recent university grad with a taste for web development, programming,
and data-driven systems. Currently working on a web app to display some open
data, and a mobile app for tracking reading progress.

Interested in an entry-level or junior position that will allow me to keep
learning and improving while being part of the SDLC to create solutions.
Ideally in a health context, but open to interesting positions in most any
domain.

------
brooklyndavs
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to LA

Technologies: Python, HTML5, CSS3, Java, VB.NET, SQL, JavaScript, Django, IdM
Products (ForgeRock OpenAM, Quest One, CA Identity Manager, Sun Identity
Manager), authentication technology (SAML, OAUTH), SSO

Resume: On request

gitHub: [https://github.com/dsimandl](https://github.com/dsimandl)

Email: mail[at]davidsimandl[dot]com

About: I'm a software engineer with 8 years of overall technology industry
experience. Most of my experience comes from the enterprise space where I
developed and configured Identity Management systems. 2 years ago I started
using Python professionally. I'm looking for either a full-stack or back-end
development position using Python or a related language. I might be open to
Identity and Access work as well depending on the opportunity. Email me for
more info.

Thanks!

------
speedarius
Location: Mountain View, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript (jQuery, Backbone, Underscore, some
Node, CoffeeScript), HTML5/CSS, SQL, Elasticsearch, HTTP / REST, Perl, Unix /
Linux, Git. I’ve done other stuff; see my resume.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/nathan-
speed/6/439/875/en](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/nathan-speed/6/439/875/en)

Email: speedarius at Google’s email service

I’m an experienced software engineer, currently a full stack web developer,
but I’d entertain other roles. I’m a team player, quick to learn new systems
and technologies in order to contribute whatever the team needs most right
now. I’m looking for a position close to Mountain View in a happy team with
lots of opportunity to learn.

------
rjcantrell
Location: Boulder, CO

Remote: Yes, please!

Willing to relocate: Maybe for Silicon Valley or Seattle. Maybe.

Résumé:
[http://rjcantrell.com/personal/RJ_Cantrell.doc](http://rjcantrell.com/personal/RJ_Cantrell.doc)

Technologies: \- Professional: C#, WCF, Javascript, jQuery, AWS (S3, EC2,
SQS), Matlab, C++, see résumé for others \- Hobby: Python, Ruby on Rails,
machine learning, data analysis

Email: rj+jobs@rjcantrell.com

About: Consultant for 6 years on highly-scalable enterprise systems, startup
developer (including machine-learning-derived financial modeling) for 2 years.
Served as what is now called "product manager" for software benefiting most
Americans most days of the week. Currently building a reinforcement-learning
AI for fun. Open to full-time and part-time roles, local and remote!

------
zkett
Non-Technical

Location:NYC

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: Yes, international pending position & location SEA pref.

Role: Financial Director, Project Manger.

Résumé/CV & references: on request

Email:zachary.kettman@gmail.com

I enjoy providing support services for creative and productive environments.
Traditional or Scrum, whatever the methodology I ensure teams are well trained
and measurably productive, and the metrics in place are sound. I have
experience with international teams, and remote projects and working with
teams to communicate often and well.

About me: I was raised in Porkopolis, educated in the Windy City, and have
found a home in Brooklyn. Along the way, I have made lasting friendships
across the globe and have been fortunate enough to find someone to share my
life with. I aim to continually improve the people, places, and organizations
I encounter.

------
basseq
Location: Washington, DC Metro Area (Arlington, Fairfax, Tyson's Corner,
Reston, Herndon, Chantilly)

Remote: Maybe, but prefer local.

Willing to relocate: For an insane opportunity and/or outside the US.

Technologies: (See below.)

Résumé/CV: On Request

Email: john(at)basseq(dot)com

I'm a internal and external strategy, operations, sales, business development
guy looking for a small to mid-sized company. 8+ years experience, mostly in a
large consulting company with $5M P&L responsibility across public and private
sectors. CS major from a leading school: I get technology and have front- and
back-end experience. History of entrepreneurship.

Interested in: FT jobs, side projects, coffee with interesting people.

Not interested in: being a developer (but will code), working for the
Government (directly), doing (purely) outside sales, being (only) a
consultant.

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (w/boost, 11), python, linux, AMQP, MySQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUVFJjY3A0a2ZHOGc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUVFJjY3A0a2ZHOGc/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell Email: sfpiano (google mail)

Over six years of experience with a 1.5MM LOC code base. Most recent/notable
work centers on designing and developing new transport framework based on
AMQP/GPB to replace legacy CORBA framework. More interested in backend
development or library/tool writing for use in other apps.

------
thedotoperator
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, MySQL, Twitter Bootstrap, HTML, CSS, jQuery

More than 2 years freelance development experience..

My Blog: harshbhimjyani.wordpress.com

Github profile: [https://github.com/harshvb7/](https://github.com/harshvb7/)

Some projects:

[http://212.71.239.76](http://212.71.239.76)
[http://studybig.realdottechnologies.in](http://studybig.realdottechnologies.in)
[http://celebrato.in](http://celebrato.in)
[http://jayendrasodha.in](http://jayendrasodha.in)
[http://ityellowpages.net](http://ityellowpages.net)

------
akrakesh
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, Knowledge of HTML & CSS

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

I'm a no-nonsense designer interested in working on meaningful and useful
products. With 4 years of professional mobile and web design experience (6
months in a startup) and with my interest in everything that goes into a
digital product I make informed decisions to meet product and user objectives.
My blog should give a better idea about me:
[http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

------
rahulroy
I'm a computer science graduate, and a Ruby on Rails Developer who is looking
for a job change. Do contact me if you're looking for someone who's new in the
software development industry with zeal to learn.

What I'm looking for? Startups with good work culture, and solid development
team. I know these are bit subjective, but you get the idea.

Here are required information:

Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, jQuery, Git. Lately looking into client
side frameworks like Angular.js. Willing to learn anything.

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/RahulsResume](https://bit.ly/RahulsResume)

Blog: [http://www.newbiedev.com/](http://www.newbiedev.com/)

Email: techniciablog [at] gmail [dot] com

------
StanD
Location: Ukraine

Remote: could be an option

Willing to relocated: Yes

Technology: Project Management and outsourcing to Eastern Europe

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/stan-
sidorenko/20/678/771](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/stan-sidorenko/20/678/771)

Email: Linked

About: I'm a Project Manager and I currently work for an International
Software Outsourcing company. Besides being a PM I also supervise other
managers in order to ensure our clients are happy with the level of service.

Product development is what I'm missing at my current job. My mind set is more
about new products and markets than just outsourcing. Though, I would be glad
to help you to bring your outsourcing/offshoring experience to an absolutely
new level.

------
MichaelSiddi

      Location: Italy
      
      Remote: Nope
      
      Willing to relocate: Yes, please! :) (Silicon Valley/ SF Bay Area)
      
      Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, C, Java, WebRTC, XMPP, Git
      
      Résumé/CV: http://resume.michaelsiddi.com
      
      Email: hello [at] michaelsiddi [dot] com
      
      WebSite: http://www.michaelsiddi.com
    

Hi!

4+ years of experience on iOS and Objective C.

Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science.

4 apps in the App Store

Experience in building mobile SDKs for both iOS and Android.

Currently working on Audio and Video with WebRTC on iOS and Android

28 y.o. - Italian

No Visa - Sponsorship Needed - Looking for Silicon Valley opportunities

Thank you for reading! :)

    
    
      ██╗ ██████╗ ███████╗
      ██║██╔═══██╗██╔════╝
      ██║██║   ██║███████╗
      ██║██║   ██║╚════██║
      ██║╚██████╔╝███████║
      ╚═╝ ╚═════╝ ╚══════╝

------
rotart

      Location: NC, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: willing to consider, prefer remote
      Technologies: full stack development, ruby on rails, UX research & engineering,
        prototyping, rails-api, javascript
      Resume: provided on request
      Email: ntbnnt at gmail
    

I am passionate about building APIs that help people and developers. I am
looking to join a new team and taking on new challenges. As a technologist, I
am not afraid to try and learn new technologies. I also love the and
appreciate the older, more stable side of technology. I have a strong
background in systems and IT so I enjoy doing my own devops. I currently work
full-time remotely and am available to chat anytime.

------
lmorris84
Location: London, UK

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: 
    

\- Java - Spring (core, MVC), Guice, Javassist, Hibernate, Akka, JGroups,
Maven, Gradle, JUnit, Netty, Jetty/Servlets, Apache Camel, groovy, Jasper
reports, JMS

\- Low latency performance work - i.e. using off-heap libraries such as
chronicle, or high performance libraries such as disruptor. Also comfortable
using JProfiler to diagnose performance and memory issues.

\- Source control - Git, Perforce

\- Continuous Integration - Jenkins, TeamCity

\- Databases - MySQL, Oracle, NoSQL (FoundationDB)

\- UNIX - CentOS/Ubuntu

\- Some experience with C#, Python, Javascript (including NodeJS) & Bash
scripting

    
    
      Résumé/CV: uk.linkedin.com/in/lmorris84/en
      Email: leemorris2006@gmail.com

------
colmorg
Location: St. John's, NL, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocation: Maybe

Technologies: Python (Flask, SQLachemy, WTForms), Javascript, MySQL, Redis,
MongoDB, PHP, WordPress, SQL Server, Oracle, C#/.NET (mostly maintenance),
Cassandra, and various others.

Resume/CV: available upon request.

Email: cmorgan8506 (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm a full-stack developer with over 5 years professional experience. I worked
on both the front and back-end of websites and web applications, and am
comfortable in multiple roles. I’m an advocate of source control, consistent
code formatting, thorough documentation, agile project management, and test
driven development. I’ve also been working remotely for five years, which has
given me a strong initiative, with a track record of reliability.

------
eitland

      Location: Norway
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depends
      Technologies: 
        Java, Linux, modern PHP, databases (MSSQL, MySQL, Oracle). 
        (and FWIW: chainsaws, climbing gear, forklifts, tractors etc.)
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikitland
      Email: erik.itland@gmail.com
    

2012 - : System Engineer working with customers in Oil&Gas, Wind and Defence.
Proprietary systems for networked radar and radio systems.

2009 - 2012 : 3months telecoms, the rest spent on industrial automation,
mostly Norway but some work in southern Europe, Canada, USA. Linux, Java and
Oracle.

2007 - 2008 : developing back office systems at a big multi national. Mostly
Java.

B.Sc. Computer Systems Maintenance

------
sveme
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: Maybe, depends on the conditions

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Data Science: Python/scikit-learn and associated, Matlab/Machine
Learning/Stats/Optimization/Image Processing etc. Software Development:
Python/pyQt, Javascript/Node.js, C, SQL, CouchDB

Résumé/CV: Currently Scientific Software Developer for a small company doing
both machine learning for Raman spectra analysis as well as GUI development
for hardware control (in pyQt) and data visualization and analysis. Before
that Bioinformatician and worked in both data analysis as well as mathematical
modeling. Interested in anything related to data analysis and visualization:
Consulting as well as software development.

Email: me@sveme.org

------
aegabriel
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (Node.js, Backbone + Marionette, Grunt, MochaJS,
CasperJS, Selenium), PHP (Laravel), Ruby (mainly for small web scraping
projects using Nokogiri), Linux admin, Apache, Google Chrome API's and
extensions

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.aegabriel.com/resume.pdf](http://www.aegabriel.com/resume.pdf)

GitHub: [https://www.github.com/berrberr](https://www.github.com/berrberr)

Email: alex@aegabriel.com

Interested in building testable front end applications with Javascript.
Current sideproject that I am working on:
[http://www.streamkeys.com](http://www.streamkeys.com)

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Eclipse IDE, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets, with
published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app project experience, includes: concept
development, project planning, research, algorithm development, programming,
testing, debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app
maintenance.

Resume/CV and Email:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

------
lnanek2
Location: San Francisco and New York, USA

Willing to remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java, Android, iOS, Objective-C, C, C++, .NET, JavaScript,
NodeJS, Ruby, Rails, PHP, HTTP, CSS, XML

Resume/CV: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/lance-
nanek/31/b69/296/en](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/lance-nanek/31/b69/296/en)

Email: lnanek@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/lnanek/](https://github.com/lnanek/)

Blog: [http://neatocode.tumblr.com/](http://neatocode.tumblr.com/)

Site: [http://nanek.name/](http://nanek.name/)

------
zupatol
Location: Geneva, Switzerland

Remote: I never did that but wouldn't mind trying

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Python, JavaScript, some HTML/CSS

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/profile/public-profile-
settings?trk...](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/public-profile-
settings?trk=prof-edit-edit-public_profile)

Email: andreas.kuendig@gmx.ch

I have about 15 years of experience in development in many different
industries. I'm interested in any kind of role that includes coding. I'm
looking for a job that allows me to work 60% of my time, for example by
alternatively working full-time several weeks or months and then taking time
off (for writing and drawing comics).

------
alt_rox_haxer

      Location: SF Bay Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: (Proficient): HTML/CSS, Git, BootStrap,           PhotoShop
      Technologies: (Beginner): Ruby, JavaScript, Ember.js, C#
      Résumé/CV: Presentable upon request
      Email: keegan@mcgintech.com
    
      About: Im a self-taught programmer looking for any sort of

work in web design, including internships. Im willing to relocate to just
about anywhere in the world. I am most interested in working in CSS design,
HTML, or any Ruby on Rails applications. Im also willing to learn any
languages that would be needed on a possible project. I also enjoy de-bugging
code quite a bit.

------
walshie4
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C#, Python, Ruby, HTML, CSS, HAML, SCSS, C, Bash,
CoffeeScript, JavaScript, and various development tools (source control,
package management, virtualenv, etc.)

Resume:
[https://walshie4.github.io/Resume.pdf](https://walshie4.github.io/Resume.pdf)

Email: adam@antumbra.io

Website: [https://walshie4.github.io/](https://walshie4.github.io/)

Currently a Founder, Software Engineer, & Web Developer @ Antumbra
([https://antumbra.io](https://antumbra.io)). Seeking internship or Co-Op over
the summer and then a Co-Op position for next fall.

Please feel free to contact me.

------
dustingetz
Location: Philly

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript

Full stack web apps, ReactJS expert (using since release in 2013), built two
enterprise grade frontends in ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to
100 pages of wireframes), two open source React libraries, multiple conference
talks and workshops. However I am no longer interested in working in
javascript except on a short-term contracting basis.

I have an isomorphic clojurescript app in production

[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

------
Udo
Location: Mannheim, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      Languages { 
        PHP, JavaScript, Lua, Java, C }
      Interests {
        the web - primarily server-side programming, indie games, 
        federated systems, home automation, startups, 
        biomed research, machine learning } 
      Not Interested In {
        ads, online marketing }
    

Résumé/CV:

    
    
      - started my career at an advertising agency
      - made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org/
      - I'm a Ludum Dare fan: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      - my pet project, a dice roller for RPGs: https://rolz.org/
    

Email: udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
vinitmuchhala
Location: Fairfax, Virginia, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Résumé/CV:
[http://mason.gmu.edu/~vmuchhal/resume/resume.pdf](http://mason.gmu.edu/~vmuchhal/resume/resume.pdf)
Email: vinit.muchhala@hotmail.com About: About to graduate in May 2015 from a
Master's in Computer Science from George Mason University. 1-3 years of
experience interning at several places Most proficient in Java, Python PHP,
Javascript(Node.js and Angular.js) Getting increasingly better at Hadoop and
other Data Science technologies. Working as a Data Science intern in DC till
May 2015

------
thwllms
Location: Northern Virginia / Washington, DC

Remote: Local preferred.

Willing to relocate: Depends.

Technologies: Python (arcpy, numpy, iPython, Flask, etc.), GIS (ArcGIS, QGIS,
shapely, fiona, etc.), JavaScript, Git, Vim

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: thwllms [at] gmail [dot] com

Self-educated, enthusiastic programmer with strong GIS skills and a background
in civil/environmental engineering (licensed PE in Virginia). At my current
job I write Python for GIS analysis and wrangling hydrologic/hydraulic data,
albeit without mentorship or formal processes. I'm happiest at work when I
have an active programming project. Looking to join an experienced team where
I can learn best practices and continue to build my skill set.

------
mariusc23
Location: Boston, MA (looking to relocate to Boulder, CO later this year)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: JavaScript (Angular, Knockout, Node, React, jQuery, Require,
Browserify, Grunt, Gulp, Bower), CSS (SASS, LESS, Bootstrap, Foundation),
MongoDB (Mongoose), Photoshop, Illustrator, Sketch.

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.mariusc23.com/](http://resume.mariusc23.com/)

Email: marius@craciunoiu.net

\---

Experienced UX designer and frontend developer. I can take a project from a
simple concept to a fully designed and implemented solution. Former co-founder
used to working on a tight deadline and learning new things quickly.

I'm also able to join forces with an excellent python developer whom I work
with on a team.

------
vetochka
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes (preferably)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Product Management, Project Management

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/svetlanakhimka](https://www.linkedin.com/in/svetlanakhimka)

Email: s.s.himka at gmail

I have 5 years of experience working with e-commerce projects in a Product and
Project Manager role. I prefer to work closely with developers, but also enjoy
thinking about product success, customers happiness and to measure all of
this.

So contact me if you needed a Product Manager who won’t only come up with
ideas, but will also know how to make them happen.

I’am looking for a remote full- or part-time job opportunity, but also can
consider relocation option.

------
crcastle

      Location: Seattle
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby, Node.js, Python, Bash/ZSH, HTML/CSS/JavaScript, Linux/Unix system administration, SQL Amazon Web Services, Hadoop, MapReduce, Git
      Resume: https://crc.io/resume/
      Email: hackernews@crc.io
    

About: Technical Product Manager with experience in UX Design, Analytics, ETL,
Web Analytics, Data Visualization, Digital Marketing, Online Ad Serving
Technologies, Site Personalization and Measurement

Clickable resume link: [https://crc.io/resume](https://crc.io/resume)

------
Decade
Location: San Francisco, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, Clojure, SQL, C, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Ubuntu,
Arch Linux, OpenWRT, IPv6, BIND, DNSSEC, 802.11q, SNMP, MS Office,
LibreOffice, GIMP, Photoshop, Unicode, FAT32, projectors, speakers, analog and
digital cabling, Audacity, education, algorithms

Résumè/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/38079179/resume%20v6.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/38079179/resume%20v6.pdf)
and Github [https://github.com/Decade](https://github.com/Decade)

Email: theos unforgettable dot com

I’m a generalist.

------
progmanos2
Current Location: Atlanta,Ga

Remote: Yes or local

Willing to relocate: Yes (looking to relocate to California or Texas)

Technologies: Java, C++, Hadoop, C, SQL, PL/SQL, Sqoop, Hive, PostgreSQL,
Spring MVC, Clojure, Objective-C, JavaScript, JQuery, Lua, Python

Hobby/Exposure: Go, Scala, Lisp, ANTLR, Android, iOS, Matlab, Maple

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1HVyRmk](http://bit.ly/1HVyRmk)

Email: tatum.rashad@gmail.com

About me: I consider myself to be a polygot with most of my experience in
Java. I enjoy working on distributed systems and problems involving large
datasets. I enjoy Math (I have a minor in Math with extensive upper level
courses) and solving difficult problems.

~~~
criley2
Just curious what others are putting out there, but your resume has a typo
about "hanlding" OSI layers. Good luck out there!

~~~
progmanos2
Thanks! I corrected the problem and the link I provided above should reflect
the changes I made.

------
cberrios
Location: Mexico City

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes (US, Europe, Asia).

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML5/Jade, CSS/Sass, Node.js, MongoDb, Backbone,
jQuery, Rx. Currently learning TypeScript.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/cberrios](http://www.linkedin.com/in/cberrios)

Blog: [http://crisberrios.github.io](http://crisberrios.github.io)

Email: cristian.berrios@outlook.cl

About: former electronics engineer and now starting a career as full-stack web
developer. Open for contracts, working remotely or relocating to (mostly)
anywhere in the world. Also eligible for H1-B1 visa (chilean nationality).

~~~
cberrios
update: resume.
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/crisberrios/](http://registry.jsonresume.org/crisberrios/)

------
colebowl
Location: Calgary, Alberta

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP/MySQL, JS/jQuery, HTML/CS, C#/SQL Server, BackboneJS and
some Ruby on Rails. and GIT

Résumé/CV: [http://colebowl.com/resume](http://colebowl.com/resume)

Email: cole at colebowl.com

I'm a full-stack dev with an infrastructure engineering/sysadmin background
looking for consulting/contracting work. I am looking to work with people who
are smart, keen and understand what they are trying to achieve. I like
learning/trying new things so if you have a problem that needs solving and
cant figure out how maybe you should send me an email.

------
timhargis
Location: Phoenix, AZ looking to transition to the Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: To Bay Area preferably, but open

Technologies: Sales/Biz Dev, Product, Marketing, Customer Experience

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/timhargis](https://www.linkedin.com/in/timhargis)

Email: timhargisaz [at] gmail [dot] com

Other: Started a few smaller successful companies that were acquired. I can
bring alot of value in areas of sales/biz dev, marketing, customer experience.
Proven track record. Ultimate team player, very personable, great at building
relationships with a get-it-done-at-all-costs approach towards work and
startups.

------
codez
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, node, stylus, sass, less, angular, backbone, MEAN stack, TDD, HTML5
Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you come up with. Looking for somewhere that
understand developers. Remote ideal. Check out my code/site and hopefully hear
from you!

------
hereonbusiness
Location: EU, Croatia; Stockholm (soon)

Remote: yes, actually preferred

Willing to relocate: yes (mostly Germany but may consider other places)

Technologies: PHP, SQL, Python, Ruby, Javascript, Git, Ansible, Linux, AWS,
CRM, REST

CV: I have 5 years profesional experience as business oriented full stack
developer (CRM, REST, System integration, Linux DevOps), but am looking to
switch things up if possible, new stack, different field, learn on the job.
Would strongly prefer a back-end oriented position, part-time would probably
be ok too if Stockholm. Fluent in German, English and Croatian. Please email
for more details.

Email: gpedic at gmail.com

------
gleegum

      Location: Montevideo, Uruguay
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Adobe Creative Suite, Final Cut, 3DsMax
      Résumé/CV: http://darioportfolio.com/dario-nunez.zip
      Portfolio: http://darioportfolio.com/ and http://themeforest.net/user/gleegum/portfolio
      Email: me@darioportfolio.com
      About Me: I'm a graphic designer with a passion for filmmaking.
      I usually do shortfilms and little projects for fun.
      Currently I'm developing a videogame for PC/Mac.

------
evseevsrg
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Objective-C (iOS), full stack web development (MySQL/PHP,
HTML/CSS/jQuery)

Résumé/CV: [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28984842/ios-
developer-s...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28984842/ios-developer-
sergey-evseev.pdf)

Email: evseev.srg at gmail.com

I'm looking for full-time remote position as iOS developer. I have 4 years of
experience on iOS application development and about 8 years on web
development. Currently working as Senior iOS Developer on secure iOS
messenger.

------
josomo
Location: Between New York City and Philadelphia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript (d3, jQuery), Full-stack, Postgres,
Linux, Vim, Git, Bash, Python, Law

Résumé/CV: Available upon request; github.com/josomo

Email: josomo@runbox.com

About: I'm a software developer with a legal background. I've completed
internships at small and larger start-ups, and I've created and executed on my
own ideas as side projects. I am enthusiastic about learning new languages and
technologies, but at the moment my strength is full stack Ruby on Rails
development. I'm looking for contract or full-time work.

------
ealeksandrov
Location: Kazan, Russia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: iOS, Obj-C, Cocoa Touch, Cocoa

Résumé/CV: [http://aleksandrov.ws/cv](http://aleksandrov.ws/cv)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ealeksandrov](https://github.com/ealeksandrov)

Email: evgeny@aleksandrov.ws

3+ years of iOS experience; active Git user and open source contributor,
keeping up-to-date with community; 15+ apps pushed to App Store + couple of OS
X apps. Looking for an opportunity to join a strong team where I can use
latest technologies and develop intensively as a specialist.

------
malexw
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Local preferred, would consider remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Full-stack web: python, flask, kyototycoon, HTML, CSS, JavaScript (+Google
closure libraries and compiler)

\- Mobile: Android and pre-BB10 BlackBerry (in Java)

\- Graphics: hobbyist-level experience with C++, Boost, OpenGL 3+

\- Hardware: schematic capture and PCB layout of low-speed digital designs.
Comfortable with soldering and re-working of high-density boards.

Résumé/CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/malexw](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/malexw)
(A more formal résumé is available upon request)

Email: alex@blinkenlights.ca

------
realme
Location: NJ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

s/w eng:
c,python,ruby,bash,Linux,web(devops,php,rails,js,ajax,css),DBs(mysql,postgres,marklogic(nosql)

infosec: social engineering (physical,phishing,phone),vuln assessment
(nmap,wireshark,metasploit,etc), pentest
(metasploit,veil,nikto,uniscan,sqlmap,burp)

forensics: encase,ftk,many many open source analysis and investigative tools

cv:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MsBkPzpwr-7VStD8_m6yZt2V...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MsBkPzpwr-7VStD8_m6yZt2V9hXSY7Bw8We90_t3-Uk/edit?usp=sharing)

email: cory [at] cryptfold [dot] com

------
nunoarruda
Front-End/UI Developer (12 years of experience)

Location: Azores, Portugal Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, Agile/Scrum, OOP, Bootstrap, Sass, Compass,
Git/GitHub, npm, Grunt, Bower, Emmet, Yeoman, Website Performance
Optimization, Responsive Web Design, jQuery, AngularJS, DOM, AJAX, JSON,
Mocha, Jasmine, PhoneGap, jQuery Mobile Résumé/CV:
[https://resumerepublic.com/nu38380ar](https://resumerepublic.com/nu38380ar)
Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

------
banebot
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Absolutely.

Technologies: (See below)

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: baneyboy@gmail.com

I am a career Business Analyst. I have a strong background in consulting for
technical teams as well as business teams (in most methodologies, stronger in
Agile) in refining communication of requirements and solutions across all
background types. I have programmed a little, but have mostly developed a
knack for using visual methods to illustrate functionality, code, business
problems, technical solutions, and product vision. Interested in business
architecture, product ownership, or product analysis.

------
slau
Location: Perpignan, France, moving to Denmark after the summer.

Remote: Yes, preferably, though visiting an office in Copenhagen/Malmö on a
regular basis would be possible.

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Denmark.

Technologies: Any, except .NET and front-end/UI. Most expertise in systems
programming (C/C++/learning Rust) and Python.

Profile: Architect/systems engineer/backend developer (5+ years lead
experience).

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/sebastianlauwers](https://linkedin.com/in/sebastianlauwers)

Email: first.lastname at gmail

------
m52go
I'm a developer/designer/writer who's worked in business development.

No matter what stage you're in with your venture (or even if you're a bigger
firm), I can help in almost any area: development, design (logos, graphic
design), content marketing, business development, etc.

    
    
      Location: Washington DC
      Remote: No preference
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Full-stack web (HTML/CSS/JavaScript, Meteor, jQuery, Ruby on Rails, WordPress), GIMP
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: mfiver (gmail)

------
enilsen16
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, even internationally

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, HTML/CSS, Javascript/Jquery/EmberJS/ReactJS/NodeJS,
MongoDB/SQL

Github: [https://github.com/enilsen16](https://github.com/enilsen16)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen)

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/eriknilsen](http://tinyurl.com/eriknilsen)

Email: erik@erikdnilsen.com

\---

Ruby & JavaScript Full Stack Web Developer.

------
zachcowell

      Location: Washington, DC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Probably
      Technologies: Node.js, Angular, ReactJS, .NET/C#, 
      Postgres, MSSQL, MySQL, Oracle, MongoDB, PhoneGap, variety of others
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/zachcowell/31/812/709 
      Email: zachcowell [at ] zachcowell [ dot] com

Full stack engineer looking for JavaScript work. Recently built an iPhone
(Cordova/PhoneGap) app that leverages the MEAN stack. View it at
zachcowell.com/violations .

------
p1k
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Maybe

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, GNU/Linux, Git, Julia-lang, Javascript/HTML/CSS,
Jquery, Numpy, NLTK, Scipy, Django, APIs, TCP/IP, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Sqlite, Applied Cryptography, Consensus Systems, Bitcoin.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ukvvc4v5r68h0gj/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ukvvc4v5r68h0gj/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

Github: [https://github.com/pik](https://github.com/pik)

------
chukcha
I'm finishing current project within a next few weeks and looking for next big
opportunities. More details could be found on
[http://pavlobabenko.com/me](http://pavlobabenko.com/me)

    
    
      Location: Kyiv, Ukraine
      Remote: Yes, preferably
      Willing to relocate: Possibly
      Technologies: Ember.js, Ruby on Rails, all related tech stack
      Résumé/CV: http://pavlobabenko.com/PavloBabenko_CV.pdf
      Email: pavlo.babenko [at] gmail.com

------
Matachines
I am a Computer Science student looking for a summer internship in Web
Development, back end and front end. Don't care! I am very passionate about
creating useful applications and learning.

Location: NYC and Houston. Would need a paid internship in NYC.

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: If paid.

Tech: JavaScript w/ some Node, some PHP, some Rails. Some experience with
front end frameworks (been focusing on JS itself lately), and learning more
every day!

Resume: [http://a.pomf.se/zdycxj.pdf](http://a.pomf.se/zdycxj.pdf)

Email: juansoto@fastmail.fm

------
sedzia
Location: Berlin

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, AngularJS, Java

Resume: [http://rspective.com](http://rspective.com)

Email: michal.sedzielewski@rspective.pl

I'm the founder of Poland based software house - rspective. We provide top-
notch tech teams for successful startups in Europe.

Here's our offer [http://www.rspective.com/blog/looking-for-a-cto-and-a-
tech-t...](http://www.rspective.com/blog/looking-for-a-cto-and-a-tech-team-
for-your-next-big-thing)

------
avani
Posting for an associate who would like to remain anonymous:

Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HPC infrastructure, MapReduce, frontend

Résumé/CV: 10+ years as a Google software engineer. Please e- mail for more
details.

Email: notmonkeys@gmail.com

------
david927
I'm a full-stack developer that will go to where you are and help bring your
project to life.

Location: Any (US or EU), I will travel to where you are

Remote: Two weeks on-site, two weeks remote per month

Willing to relocate: Depends on location

Technologies: NoSQL (LevelDB, Redis, others), SQL (MySQL, SQL Server), NodeJS,
Javascript, jQuery, C# .NET, C++, HTML/CSS

Resume/CV:
[http://fr.linkedin.com/in/davidmbroderick/en](http://fr.linkedin.com/in/davidmbroderick/en)

Email: davidbroderick at yahoo.com

------
Kevin_S
Location:NW Ohio Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:Business
student, Economics and Accounting. Résumé/CV: Email for it Email:
kasmith@bgsu.edu

About: Senior, with 1 year to go at Bowling Green State University. Huge
interest in data analytics. Looking for a summer internship where I can learn
as much as possible. Any sort of business internship I would at least be
interested in hearing about. I am hoping to work for a few years before
starting a graduate data science degree.

~~~
davemel37
Just a thought... If your goal is to learn- remote is not a great idea.

~~~
Kevin_S
That's a good point and one I have thought about a lot. I figure remote is
better than not at all so that is why I put it there.

------
pushreply
Just finished MSc in CS in February 2015.

Location: Rheinland-Palatinate, Germany.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies:

\+ Linux Fan, MacOSX, Win*

\+ JavaEE, VB.NET, C#, Java-Android, PHP, Django-Python (just started)

\+ Oracle SQL, SQL-Analytics, MySQL, MS-SQL

\+ WordPress, OTRS, SpagoBI, Pentaho

\+ BPMN2

Résumé/CV:

I had BSc and MSc in CS, during college time mostly working as a student-
employee in various IT companies, from L1 support, software development to
evaluating diverse Technologies. These were in my college time:
github.com/pushreply.

Email: pushreply at live.de

Apply for:

full time job, German Job Visa ready, software/web development and
customization, android or data visualization.

------
gopstopushka
Location: Frankfurt, Germany

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: possible in the future, within Western Europe

Technologies: Linux, Windows, Ruby, C/C++, PowerShell, Chef, Amazon AWS,
Icinga, HTML/CSS, KVM, Cloud Computing

Résumé/CV:
[https://registry.jsonresume.org/misha_z](https://registry.jsonresume.org/misha_z)
(password: job2015)

Email: see CV

30 years old, 12 years international work experience - systems engineer,
computer science PhD - interests: music, travelling, literature, sports,
science

------
yurezcv
Location: Dublin, OH

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, currently I have B1/B2 USA VISA

Type

Technologies: Java, Android SDK, git, SQLite, JSON, XML,

REST-clients, Android Design guidelines.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xuq2gbd6jtpb754/YURIY%20MANTULIN%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xuq2gbd6jtpb754/YURIY%20MANTULIN%20RESUME%20v2.pdf?dl=0)

Email: yurezcv@gmail.com

Forward thinking, result-­oriented, self-­motivated, reliable, deadline
oriented, adaptive Android developer.

You could find more details in the attached résumé.

\-----

------
michaf
Location: Franfurt area, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes (EU, US)

Technologies: Python, C++, compute clusters, OpenMP, MPI, git, vim, caffe,
scikit-learn, VTune, Matlab

Résumé/CV: please email me

Email: michaf -at- antinull.de

I am currently working in massively parallel scientific computing/High
Performance Computing/Optimization. I have experience in writing physics
simulations, data analysis and experiment design in nanoscale physics from my
PhD. Looking for positions in ML/data science/challenging dev projects.

------
dangowango
Looking for financial tech company or investment fund with systematic strategy
focus & challenging financial programming tasks (data, allocation, risk
management, trading, execution, etc!)

Location: Munich

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Within Europe

Résumé/CV: via Email

Email: hn at philipstahl com

Master in finance with strong focus on smart beta strategies/systematic equity
investing. Currently working on option implied variance term structures,
especially numerical interpolation issues. Most proficient in
Matlab/Python/VBA.

------
JimboOmega
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote : No

Willing To Relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby On Rails , Javascript (JQuery)... full stack, basically

Résumé: 7 years of Ruby on Rails, last 2 years as a Lead Software Engineer at
a startup in San Francisco. Full time software engineer for more than 10
years. More: www.linkedin.com/in/jonmartinsf

Email: JimboOmega@gmail.com

Other: Looking to stay in the startup world; enjoy small, fast-moving, close-
knit teams. Looking for a role that involves management, mentoring, and other
leadership responsibilities.

------
Ciro_Cozzolino
Ciro Cozzolino. Location: Portici (NA), Italy. Remote: Yes, likely mandatory.
Willing to relocate: Yes. Technologies: Visual Basic 2010, SQL (ANSI), MS SQL
Server, ACCESS, C, C++, Cisco. Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=50146579&trk=nav_re...](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=50146579&trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile)
ciro.cozzolino3@tin.it

------
wafflemonster
Location: Huntington, WV

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment, as my wife is in the midst of school,
but I'm open to the idea!

Technologies: Design, Wordpress, HTML/HTML5, CSS3, JS, LAMP stack, Project
management, Small business technology infrastructure planning/management

Hobbies: AngularJS, Ruby, some hardware stuff

Resume/CV:
[http://www.creativehotlist.com/pdf/jking.pdf](http://www.creativehotlist.com/pdf/jking.pdf)

Email: josh@midlandwv.com

------
anilg3
Interests: FinTech, Big data Analytics and Infrastructure, Data Science

    
    
       Location: Seattle WA
       Remote: Yes
       Willing to relocate: Yes (Preferably Bay Area, Japan, Singapore)
       Technologies: MySQL, R, Tableau, Python, PHP, JavaScript, D3, Hadoop, MapReduce, NoSQL   
    

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/guptaak](https://www.linkedin.com/in/guptaak)

Email: anilg3 <at> gmail

------
CropCircleSys
Location: Tampa, FL, USA

Remote: Optional

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Erlang, PERL, Lua, Haskell, Lisp, Node.js, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, Bitcoin, FreeBSD, ZFS, DTrace, Angular, HTML5, network/system/data
security/integrity, more...

Résumé/CV: [http://ccsys.com/resume.pdf](http://ccsys.com/resume.pdf)

Email: milios@ccsys.com

Digital ninjutsu, technical wizardry, accountability, teamwork. Feel free to
email, text or call ph# on résumé.

------
philous
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: .NET C#, Xamarin, Javascript (Angular, Node.js etc), HTML/CSS
(SASS, LESS)

Resume/CV:
[http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous](http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous)

Email: philgsky <at> outlook <dot> com

I'm a fullstack developer with strong .NET background (over 8 years
experience). Also working with front end. Currently writing in Xamarin for iOS
and Android.

------
logn
Cincinnati, Ohio

Remote work only

Java, JS, Linux

[https://github.com/hollingsworthd](https://github.com/hollingsworthd) (more
links in my HN profile)

------
serialhex
Location: Vero Beach, FL Remote: Local preferred Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Closure, Lisp, Haskell, the C's and anything interesting
Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/serialhex/Resume/blob/master/resume.md](https://github.com/serialhex/Resume/blob/master/resume.md)
Email: serialhex ~at~ gmail

------
navd
Location: Tampa, FL Remote: Sure why not Willing to relocate: Of Course!
Technologies: React.js, GO, Asp.net MVC, C#, JS, Angular.JS, SQL, HTML, CSS
Résumé/CV: Email me for it. Email: navdgo@gmail.com

I'm a full stack web developer living in Tampa, FL. I'm great at learning new
things. Super detail oriented and love working with people who are smarter
than me so that I can continue to grow.

------
tomaskazemekas
Location: Kaunas, Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Matlab, Racket, Java, PredictionIO, Apache Spark,
Hadoop, SQL, Machine Learning, Data development.

Resume/CV: lt.linkedin.com/in/tomaskazemekas

Email: tomaskazemekas at gmail.com

Data software developer making custom analytic solutions for clients in
finance, retail and other industries. Fucusing on analytic and predictive side
of web applications. Can work on a project / contract / freelance basis.

------
Jacqued
Looking for remote / offsite freelancing gigs.

Location: Paris, FR

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Angular, React, JS, SASS/LESS, all things frontend, Node.JS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbenadda/en](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbenadda/en)
&& [https://github.com/mbenadda](https://github.com/mbenadda)

Email: me@mbenadda.com

------
jrzimmerman
Location: Somerset, PA USA

Remote: Okay

Willing to relocate: Probably

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Nodejs, AngularJS, MongoDB, SQL, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/jrzimmerman](https://github.com/jrzimmerman)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/justinrzimmerman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justinrzimmerman)

Email: justin.richard.zimmerman at gmail dot com

------
siscia
Location: Europe

Remote: Definitely

Willing to relocate: Of Course

Technologies: CLojure, Python, C/C++, Javascript, learning Rust and Haskel

Résumé/CV: You can learn a little more about me from my blog siscia.github.io,
my github page github.com/siscia pr my CV:
[http://siscia.github.io/assets/SIMONE_MOSCIATTI_CV.pdf](http://siscia.github.io/assets/SIMONE_MOSCIATTI_CV.pdf)

Email: simone (at) mweb (dot) biz

------
zwtaylor
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript/jQuery, PHP, MySQL

Resume: [http://zachtaylor.me](http://zachtaylor.me)

Email: zachtaylordev @ gmail.com

I'm a self-taught web developer and designer who's been working in a freelance
capacity for over four years. I'm looking to move into a full-time on-site
position but will certainly continue to entertain offers for remote/freelance
work.

------
eroncanc
Summer Internship, graduating December 2015.

Location: Providence, RI - Boston area.

Remote: yes.

Willing to relocate: no.

Technologies: Java, Python, C, Javascript, HTML5, CSS, SQL. AngularJS, Django.
Exposure to Go, PHP, C++ and RoR.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xss6gsw66ol813s/EstebanResumeSumme...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xss6gsw66ol813s/EstebanResumeSummer2015.pdf?dl=0)

Email: eroncanc cs.brown.edu

------
jonleibowitz

      Location: Los Angeles, California
      Remote: Preferred, or a **reasonable** commute from Northeast LA
      Willing to relocate: Open but not likely in near term
      Technologies: Linux system administration, Build/release infrastructure, IaaS, 
      Configuration management, Continuous integration/delivery, DevOps/Agile practices
      Email: jon.with.no.h.leibowitz@gmail.com

------
RomanPushkin
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: ok

Willing to relocate: within US - ok

Technologies: full stack c# asp.net mvc ruby rails frontend knockout angular

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rijw9b0mben6c7i/Roman%20Pushkin%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rijw9b0mben6c7i/Roman%20Pushkin%202015.pdf?dl=0)

Email: roman.pushkin [-at-] gmail.com

10+ years experience, Microsoft Certified c#/asp.net since 2005.

------
jboland
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript; currently learning Angular; some
familiarity with MySQL, C# and .Net

Resume: [http://joeboland.com/cv](http://joeboland.com/cv) /
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jboland](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jboland)

Email: josephjboland at gmail.com

------
alundy
Location: Manchester, UK

Remote: Yes (preferred), or local

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment (in future possibly)

Technologies: C#, .NET, JavaScript, React, HaXe, VB.NET, SQL, F# (I'm not
limited to any language or framework, happy to pick up something new)

Résumé/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/andylundy](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/andylundy)

Email: andy.lundy (at) gmail

------
redlac
Location: Calgary, Alberta, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ● Java (JSP, Servlets, Tomcat, Maven, Android) ● MySQL ● PHP ●
JavaScript, JQuery ● HTML, CSS, XML ● Git ● Eclipse and Android Studio IDEs ●
Twitter Bootstrap, WordPress ● Linux

Resume: caldertrombley.com, email for resume

Email: caldertrombley@gmail.com

------
santoriv
Javascript Application Developer - My most recent project is Makemake.io. It
contains a large single page editor which allows non-technical users to create
animated "Flash-style" websites in HTML5 Canvas.

Location: Vietnam

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Ember.js, HTML, CSS, C#, ASP.NET MVC, Typescript,
Javascript Promises, Jasmine Unit Testing, Azure and Amazon Cloud Services

Resume: ericlesch.com

Email: eric.r.lesch@gmail.com

~~~
callmevlad
Hey Eric, just wanted to say that Makemake.io is really cool!

~~~
santoriv
Thanks Vlad. I appreciate that.

I am an admirer of Webflow too!

------
kiliancs
Location: Barcelona Area

Remote: Yes (preferable; experienced)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Java, PHP (+ Symfony 2, WordPress...), C#, WPF, Python, Lua

\- SQL, PL/SQL: SQL Server, Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, DB2

\- HTML5, CSS3 (+ Sass, Stylus...), JavaScript (+ jQuery, MooTools, React...),
WebRTC, Canvas

\- Photoshop, UI/UX design, technical writing

\- GIT, SVN

\- Maximo (4.1 to 7.6), SCCD, TPAE

\- WebSphere, WebLogic

Résumé/CV: [http://j.mp/1z2yp3F](http://j.mp/1z2yp3F)

Email: kilian@aktive.cat

------
scmoore
Location: Richmond, VA, moving to Denver, CO this summer

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: To Denver, CO

Technologies: PHP, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL, now picking up Ruby/Rails

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-
moore/13/534/277](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-moore/13/534/277)

Email: scott.chandler.moore@gmail.com

------
squiguy7
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Perl, Java, C, Rust, Go, SQL, MongoDB, UNIX/Linux, Some
Front end experience

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ptuso9voxcy1r6z/GSquire_Resume_Cur...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ptuso9voxcy1r6z/GSquire_Resume_Current.pdf)

Email: garrettsquire @ Google's email service

------
burger_moon
``` Location: Atlanta, GA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere
except NE US Available: June Experience: Jr. Frontend Developer Technologies:
JS (JQuery), Angular, HTML5, Sass, PHP, basic Nodejs, mocha and chai testing
Résumé/CV: portfolio with everything needed: maxehnert [dot] com Email: see
portfolio

------
PauloManrique
Location: Rio de Janeiro / Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes! I have no visa.

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, social networks APIs,
Silverpop, basic video and audio editing.

Languages: Portuguese, english and spanish (advanced).

Résumé/CV: [http://paulomanrique.com/cv](http://paulomanrique.com/cv)

Email: paulo.manrique at icloud.com

------
danbrackett
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes Possible

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: good foundations in Java, Haskell, HTML, CSS, and some knowledge
of Python, Django and JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielbrackett](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielbrackett)

Email: danielbrackett22@gmail.com

Position: Desiring a SDE I or QAE I position.

------
mud_dauber
Location: Austin

Remote: If needed

Willing to relocate: reluctant but will listen

Technologies: Rails/Python/R

Resume/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/brianpiercy](http://www.linkedin.com/in/brianpiercy)

Email: bjpcjp@gmail.com

About: 3-time product guy, 3-time program manager. Semiconductors, web apps,
embedded/industrial, whatever is needed.

------
florianmski
Location: Paris, France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Android

Résumé/CV: [http://florianmski.fr](http://florianmski.fr)

I'm an Android developer since 2009, I love to learn and experiment.

I'm available right now (just finished my engineer degree and 3 years of
apprenticeship program) and I'm willing to relocate anywhere in the world.

------
donge
Location: Beijing, China Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: China or US
Technologies: Full stack from cpu assemble to web front-end Résumé/CV:
[http://www.donge.org/resume/resume.html](http://www.donge.org/resume/resume.html)
Email: donge@donge.org

------
realrocker
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android Expert: Mostly AOSP internals(frameworks, systems, HAL,
BSP, build scripts). Also dabbled in Application Development, Mobile backend
Services.(github.com/adnaan)

Resume: On request.

Email: badr dot adnaan at gmail dot com

Middleware person. Worked on a tablet, a smart watch, couple of android apps,
few web servers in Java, C, Python, Go.

------
dimlyaware

      Location: Currently, Minn - Looking to relocate back to New York, NY or Chicago, IL
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, Meteor, HTML, CSS
      Résumé/CV: Available on request
      Email: garfinkel@fastmail.com
      Roles: Either a IT BA Role or a Frontend Developer Role

------
kodj
Location: Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands Remote: yes Will to relocate: no
Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS(& JQUERY)& PHP Resume: Available on request Email:
k.douglasjr@live.com

About: I'm a Computer Science student, currently a web developer, also know
how to set up a linux apache server for use of web development

------
DiegoBistro
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on location

Technologies:

-Languages: C, C++, Java (used in college projects), Verilog, Assembler

\- Matlab, Simulink and Mathematica

Résumé/CV:

    
    
       Bachelor of Science in Computer Engineering
       Algorithm Development, mainly in  biomedical and automation field
       Please email me for my complete resume.
    

Email: balestri.diego@gmail.com

------
heycampbell
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, Especially to Bay area

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, HTML, CSS

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2y27rbQmutvOGN5OFI0Mm5aUVE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2y27rbQmutvOGN5OFI0Mm5aUVE/view?usp=sharing)

Email: heycampbell@gmail.com

------
tiagocesar
Looking for remote freelance tasks/jobs

Location: Brasília, Brazil

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: .NET, ASP.NET MVC, C#, WPF, WCF, WEB API, Entity Framework,
Azure, HTML 5, CSS 3

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiagocesar](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiagocesar)

Email: tcoliveira [at] gmail.com

------
elvispt
Location: Funchal, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: PHP (CodeIgniter, Phalcon), Javascript (Vanilla, jQuery,
Mootools, AngularJS), MySQL, Subversion, Git.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/elvispt](https://github.com/elvispt). Please
send email to request a resume.

Email: elvispt [at] gmail.com

------
Martinovsky

      Location: Paris
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes (prefer California or Alaska - Yes alaska.)
      Technologies: C/C++, C#, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://www.resume.com/martindegenne/
      Email: martin.degenne@gmail.com
    

Hope to hear from you soon !

------
dviola
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux (more than 15 years of Linux experience), Ruby, Rails,
JavaScript, bash/zsh, Git, SSH, C, C++, Python, Perl, SQL, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: On request

GitHub: [https://github.com/diegoviola](https://github.com/diegoviola)

Email: diego.viola@gmail.com

------
mutatio
Location: North West, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Go/Golang, Java, some C/C++, PHP, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Cassandra, RabbitMQ Sphinx, crawling, distributed systems etc.

Résumé/CV: Please email

Email: admin@domainwho.is

Github: [http://bit.ly/1NBFKe3](http://bit.ly/1NBFKe3)

------
k__

       Location: Stuttgart, Germany
       Remote: Yes
       Willing to relocate: No 
       Skills: Front-End, Usability, JavaScript, LiveScript, Ember.js, NodeJS, Express, Koa, Sequelize, ExtJS
       Résumé/CV: http://careers.stackoverflow.com/kay
       Email: k@kay.is

------
TheKeeperOfPie
Location: Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, Mobile, Java, UI/UX Design, Cinematography/Photography
work

Resume:
[http://winsonchiu.com/assets/resume.pdf](http://winsonchiu.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: mail@winsonchiu.com

------
elyrly

      Location: San Francisco/Bay Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Postgres
      Résumé/CV: http://richardyang.me/files/Richard_Yang_Resume.pdf
      Email: elyrly@gmail.com

------
rootio
Location: London, UK

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML CSS PHP Symfony2 Node.js AngularJS Ionic framework MySQL
MongoDB REST API Linux system administration Nginx SEO Git VirtualBox Vagrant
Gulp.js

Résumé/CV: [https://root-io.github.io](https://root-io.github.io)

------
carmineaurilia
Location: Naples, Italy Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: html
5, php, jquery, javascript, angular js, bootstrap, mysql, mongo db, wordpress,
magento Resume/CV: Developer by 2011 and graduate computer science
carmine.aurilia@fastwebnet.it

------
Nowyouknow
Location: United States - Chicago, IL Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no
Technologies: Experienced marketer, email campaigns, landing page development,
copywriting and strategy. Résumé/CV: Available upon request. Email:
abdulm.umer@gmail.com

------
lobo_tuerto
Location: Mexico City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Type: Full stack developer

Technologies: Linux, Ruby, Javascript, BDD. AngularJS, d3.js, HTML(Slim),
CSS(Sass), some UI & UX.

CV:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/lobo_tuerto](http://registry.jsonresume.org/lobo_tuerto)

Email: adriandcs@gmail.com

------
shabinesh
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes please

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Go Language, Postgres/PostGIS, Travel
technologies.

Email: shabi@fossix.org

LinkedIn:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/shabinesh](https://in.linkedin.com/in/shabinesh)

------
stcredzero

        Location: Oakland/East Bay
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Golang, Javascript, Objective-C, Swift, C, C++, Java, SQL, Websockets
        Résumé/CV: on request 
        Email: my HN user name at gmail

------
ATYT
I'm an Art Director and Multimedia Designer and always looking for better
opportunities.

Location: West Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Tecnologies: Adobe Creative Suite, Final Cut Studio, UI/UX, HTML/CSS,
ProTools, Photography, Content Marketing

Résumé: www.linkedin.com/in/avrahamelias

Portfolio: www.ATYT.org

Email ave@atyt.org

------
ninjasun
Location: Malta

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: JAVASCRIPT, ANGULAR, NODE, JQUERY, CSS, HTML, LESS, GIT, BOWER,
GRUNT

Résumé/CV: view at davidemezzetti.com

Email:davide.mezzetti@hotmail.it

about: I'm specialized in front-end-development with modern technology. I'm
also a full-stacj developer based on javascript.

------
kenrick
Location: Jamaica

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Ruby ( Rails & Sinatra ), JavaScript ( Node.js/iojs, React,
Angular), HTML5,CSS3, MYSQL, POSTGRESQL, Learning GO, Among others.

Résumé/CV: [http://kenrick.me](http://kenrick.me)

Email: contact@kenrick.me

------
the7nd
I am a computer science major looking for a summer internship.

Location: Illinois

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: NodeJS, Python, PHP, MongoDB, MySQL, C++

Résumé/CV: [http://gusnelson.com/resume.pdf](http://gusnelson.com/resume.pdf)

Email: bananagus[at]gmail[dot]com

------
4nof
Location: Mississippi

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, to San Francisco/ Bay area

Technologies: C#/.NET, SQL, Ruby on Rails, Python, Java, Blender, UE4

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/robertfornof

Email: robert@vertexmatrix.com

I'm a graphics enthusiast eager to exercise that computer science degree.

------
atrus

      Location: Toledo, Ohio
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Python, Android, Flask, Django
      Résumé: github.com/atrus6 github.com/worldsproject
      Email: tbutram@worldsproject.org

------
ta_

      Location: EU
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: maybe
      Technologies: C++, C, assembly, network protocols/IP routing, embedded linux
      Résumé/CV: will provide upon request
      Email: jobycomb@gmail.com

------
grv
Location: San Jose

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java,Python, SQL(Postgres, mongo,AWS)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bhardwajg](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bhardwajg)

Email:gaurav.bhardwaj@outlook.com

------
lavrton
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to place where a lot of sun and sea

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton)

Email: lavrton @@ gmail [dot] com

------
lampdev
Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (99%, but try me)

Technologies: PHP5 OOP, LAMP, jQuery/javascript, database

Résumé/CV: [http://pete-davis.info](http://pete-davis.info) | Resume by
request

Email: hello[at]pete-davis.info

------
afdit

      Location: EU
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No 
      Technologies: Drupal evangelist
      Résumé/CV: systemseed.com / drupal.org/user/305669
      Email: anthony@systemseed.com

------
eantonini
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Ruby on Rails, PlayFramework, Linux, OSX, PostgreSQL, git

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/eantonini](http://bit.ly/eantonini)

Email: through linkedin

------
morgante
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (Node & frontend), Python, PHP, etc.

Resume: [http://me.morgante.net/resume.pdf](http://me.morgante.net/resume.pdf)

Email: me@morgante.net

------
roybarberuk

      Location: United Kingdom
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: design, ux, frontend dev
      Résumé/CV: http://RoyBarber.com
      Email: hi@roybarber.com

------
amardeepcgupta
Location: Hyderabad,India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java,C++,Python,Salt,Docker,Hadoop

Résumé/CV:
[http://acgupt.github.io/resume.pdf](http://acgupt.github.io/resume.pdf)

Email:acgupt@yahoo.in

------
phish
Location: Germany currently (Canadian citizen)

Remote: Depends

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Golang, Can learn whatever

Resume: [http://john.ston.ca](http://john.ston.ca)

Email: qdylanj on the google mails

------
datashovel

      Location:  Millersburg, OH
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Skills / Resume / CV / Email : http://datashovel.com
    
      Contract work only.

------
adrice727
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Angular, Node.js, SQL, Neo4j, PHP/Laravel, HTML/CSS.
Some experience with Python, Ruby, Go, and Java.

Résumé/CV: goo.gl/0tClVH

Email: adrice727@gmail.com

------
amourgh
Location:Rabat,Morocco

Remote:Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: C#,F#,ASP.NET Webforms,ASP.NET MVC,Python,Pyramid, HTML/CSS,
Javascript/Jquery//NodeJS, SQL Server/Postgresql

Email: amourgh at gmail dot com

------
mariogintili
Location: London, UK Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, JavaScript, Ember. Full-stack web
development

Resume: available on request

I'm only considering contract opportunities at the moment.

mariojgintili@gmail.com

------
abdelhadikhiati
Location: Oran , Algeria

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES (With pleasure)

Technologies: Ruby on rails , C ,Android, git , linux , HTML5, CSS3 ,
Penetration testing .

Résumé/CV: just email me for my resume

Email: abdelhadikhiati(at)gmail.com

------
subxion
Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ada, Python, GUI, DO-178b Verification, TCP/IP, Avionics
Software development + verification and subsystems.

Resume/CV: email me

Email: L s i m u n e k [at] gmail [dot] com

------
data-cat
Location: Gainesville, FL USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full Stack Web (but i'm looking to branch out)

Résumé/CV: www.chrisyou.ng (or for pdf www.chrisyou.ng/resume.pdf)

Email: young.c.5690@gmail.com

------
JoshAddington
Location: New York, NY (NYC)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Python, Django, Flask;

\- SQL, MySQL, PostGreSQL;

\- JavaScript, jQuery;

\- Java, JSP, C#;

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1CNaaZ7](http://bit.ly/1CNaaZ7)

Email: addington.code@gmail.com

------
techart
Location: East Coast

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: USA

Technologies: C++, python,Frontend - JS, dataviz using d3 or webgl, Backend
(node). Can also do Java, Android, Swift

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: a.k@outlook.com

------
plesiv
Location: Zagreb, Croatia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, want to

Technologies: Python, C, C++, Matlab, Linux, bash, git/svn, Qt, autotools,
Java

Résumé/CV: plesiv.com/cv

Email: z@plesiv.com

------
ponyous
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES - In a couple of Months

Technologies: Node.js, Angular, JavaScript, PHP, Redis, SQL, CSS, HTML

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: for.hire@outlook.com

------
md2be
Location: Los Angeles Data Science Law (ip) Finance 2 apps in AppStore

------
carlosiphone
location: italy remote: yes willing to relocate: yes technologies: linux
apache mysql phph js jquery html5 css3 frameworks

resume: \- web developer since 2008 mail: carlosiphone@hotmail.it

------
ulfalizer
Location: Lund, Sweden

Remote: Yes -- preferred.

Willing to relocate: Possibly, to English-speaking countries.

Technologies: C, C++, Python, Bash, Make, Linux/POSIX system programming,
emulation, and lots of other stuff that I could probably refresh relatively
quickly.

Résumé/CV: Prepared on request.

Portfolio/various stuff:

Three videos from an NES emulator I've been working on. (Sorry for being
terrible at these games. :P)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCQkYrQo9fI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCQkYrQo9fI)
(Demonstration of rewinding.) [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96kg-
lclQvM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96kg-lclQvM) (The "High Hopes" demo.)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M89c5u4kmrY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M89c5u4kmrY)
(Longer gameplay video from Bucky O'Hare.)

Source code for emulator:
[https://github.com/ulfalizer/nesalizer](https://github.com/ulfalizer/nesalizer)

My Stack Overflow profile:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/4577158/ulfalizer](http://stackoverflow.com/users/4577158/ulfalizer)

A tutorial on interpreting circuits in Visual 6502 (a JavaScript-based circuit
simulator):
[http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/index.php/Visual_circuit_tutorial](http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/index.php/Visual_circuit_tutorial)

A page on detailed interrupt behavior for the 6502 CPU:
[http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/index.php/CPU_interrupts](http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/index.php/CPU_interrupts)

A diagram that outlines the timing of operations performed by the NES's
graphics chip during frame rendering (that won't make any sense without some
prior knowledge of how NES graphics work :):
[http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/images/d/d1/Ntsc_timing.png](http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/images/d/d1/Ntsc_timing.png)

(I've made lots of other contributions to the NesDev wiki.)

An interpreter for the Linux kernel's configuration language (Kconfig):
[https://github.com/ulfalizer/Kconfiglib](https://github.com/ulfalizer/Kconfiglib)

A work-in-progress (hence the silly placeholder description) IRC bot I put
together to experiment with various Linux-specific APIs (epoll, timerfd,
signalfd, and others -- it also has a ring buffer that uses virtual memory
tricks):
[https://github.com/ulfalizer/botniklas](https://github.com/ulfalizer/botniklas)

My old Master's Thesis where I put together a fast-booting Linux system (which
won the "Best Master's Thesis" award that year): [http://liu.diva-
portal.org/smash/get/diva2:473038/FULLTEXT01](http://liu.diva-
portal.org/smash/get/diva2:473038/FULLTEXT01) (Some details bother me a bit
now that I know more. :)

My configuration files (for Bash scripting and the like):
[https://github.com/ulfalizer/Configuration-
files](https://github.com/ulfalizer/Configuration-files)

My "practice" repository, which should give an idea of my coding style without
having to wade through a ton of code:
[https://github.com/ulfalizer/practice](https://github.com/ulfalizer/practice)

(I probably forgot some stuff. :/)

I'll take a fun project and careful coworkers over a huge salary, so don't
hesitate to contact me even if all you have is a smaller "indie-style"
project. Working for a smaller company would be fun to try. :)

Email: moc.liamg[ta]rezilaflu in reverse.

------
rajesh88
Location : Bangalore Remote : YES Willing to relocate : YES Technologies :
C/C++,Objective C, XCode , iOS , SQLite, Webservices- XML, JSON ,REST ,SOAP
Resume : 90/5 Anthony Complex, 25th Main 3rd Cross BTM 2nd Stage, Bangalore
-560076. E-mail: raj.vishwakarma08@gmail.com Mobile: +91- 99 16 420 914 Rajesh
Vishwakarma

Experience Summary:

• Over 3 years of experience in iOS application development. • Knowledge and
understanding in iOS SDKs, Objective-C and Xcode. • Insightful knowledge in
iOS application analysis, design and development. • Expertise in enterprise
iOS application development. • Expertise in iOS Static Library development. •
Experience in third party iOS plug-in integration. • Fluent in C++ with strong
OOPs concepts. • Experience in C++ development on iOS. • Good experience in
implementing design changes, resolving performance issues, memory issues and
optimizing the code. • Proficient in game development using Cocos2d,
Cocos2d-x, Box2d and Xcode. • Experience with Unity3d for 2d games. •
Knowledge of common data structures and algorithmic solutions. • Strong
debugging skill. • Ability and desire to learn new skills and take on new
tasks.

Technical Skill: • Programming Language : Objective C , C/C++ , Java • iOS
SDKs : iOS 5.0 (on words) • IDE : Xcode 4.3 (on words) • UI Design Tools :
Interface Builder, Storyboard. • Web Services : SOAP, REST, JSON, XML • Game
Development: Unity 3d, Cocos2d, Cocos2d-x, Box2d. • Database : SQLite •
Operating System: Mac-OS

Employment Details :

• Consultant (iOS) Cignex Datamatics Technologies Pvt. Ltd., Bangalore from
November 2014 • Software Engineer, Celstream Technologies Pvt. Ltd., Bangalore
from November 2013 - October 2014. • ¬¬iOS Game Developer, Dumadu Games Pvt.
Ltd., Bangalore from February 2012 - October 2013.

Educational Qualification: S. No. Examination College/School University/Board
Year Percentage 1 MCA Govt. Engineering College, Jabalpur R.G.P.V Bhopal 2011
77.05 2 B.Sc. Govt. Model Science College, Jabalpur R.D.V.V Jabalpur 2007
71.08 3 H.S.C Govt. B.I.C Balua, Varanasi U.P Board 2004 75.40 4 S.S.C J.J.I.C
Marufpur Chandauli, Varanasi U.P Board 2002 57.00

Project Details: Project #1 RS iDemo Description iDemo, as an iOS App, is
conceptualized to provide for an always connected sales community by providing
\- The demo brokers a tool to simplify the managing , tracking of the deployed
demo units and recalling them when needed. \- The sales team a tool to easily
locate demo units, reserve , determine pricing and arrange for shipment
from/to their home office. \- The regional managers a tool to look up the demo
units assigned to them, team and perform necessary follow up activities. Tools
& Technologies Xcode 5.1, iOS 7.1, Objective C, SQLite, REST, JSON, Web
Services Team Size 3 Role & Responsibilities Requirement Analysis, Prototype
Modeling, UI design, Development and Profiling.

Project #2 RS SiteSeller Description RSA could like to create an internal tool
for their sales forces to provide easy and effective access to various sales
materials. The needed sales materials are intended to be available on the
sales person's Apple iPad device. Content should be available on the device
offline without needing network access and the content is expected to be
synchronized with the source on a regular basis. Some content such as video
may not be available offline. Tools & Technologies Xcode 4.6/5.0, iOS 6.1/7.0,
Objective C, Core Data, SOAP,XML, Web Services Role & Responsibilities
Features Enhancement, Support for iOS6/iOS7, code and performance
optimization.

Project #4 Smart Wallet Description The app provides every individual the
facility to record and categorize their daily expenses. The app also allows
the user to see reports based on various filters based on time durations or
categories. The report can also be emailed to the user in appropriate format
so that he can use it elsewhere.

Besides, the app also allows the user to set the budget, and when the expenses
reaches the budget threshold, it can give alerts and notifications.

Tools & Technologies Xcode 4.5, iOS 6.0, Objective C, Core Data Team Size 3
Role & Responsibilities Client requirement analysis , UI design, Application
Coding

Project#3 Blue Lion Description This app discover one of the most enchanting
spots in Paris: the Palais-Royal. Our guide, Ulrike Kasper, an artists and
professor of history of arts, will guide you through a fascinating walk. She
talks about the history and people, kings, philosophers and revolutionaries,
who haunt this monument and the surrounding galleries. The guides is includes
an original text, practical information, modern and historic illustrations, as
well as a captivating audio version by a storyteller, which, we are sure, will
make your visit even more agreeable. Tools & Technologies Xcode 4.2 , iPhone
SDK5.0, Sqlite Role & Responsibilities UI design. Code development App Link
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/blue-lion-guides-palais-
roya...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/blue-lion-guides-palais-
royal/id574847756?ls=1&mt=8)

Project#5 War Of Eternity Tools & Technologies Xcode 4.3, iOS 5.0,
C++,Cocos2d-x, Cocoa Touch Team Size 2 Role & Responsibility Requirement
analysis , UI designed and Game Play Coding For Enemy Module App Link
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/war-eternity-fort-
defense/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/war-eternity-fort-
defense/id666188944?mt=8)

Project#6 SlotMania (SlotMachine) Tools & Technologies Xcode 4.3, iOS 5.0,
Cocos2d-X, C++, Cocoa Touch Role & Responsibility Requirement analysis, UI
Designed, Game Programming App Link [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/slot-
mania-hd/id633841176?mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/slot-mania-
hd/id633841176?mt=8)

Project#7 Sensei’s Puzzle Tools & Technologies Xcode 4.3, iOS 5.0,C++,
Cocos2d-x, Cocoa Touch Role & Responsibility Designed Level Editor, Game Play
Coding App Link [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/senseis-puzzle-
hd/id57248677...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/senseis-puzzle-
hd/id572486774?mt=8)

Project#8 Doodle Car Plush Tools & Technologies Xcode 4.2, iOS5.0, Objective
C,Cocos2d, Cocoa Touch, Box2d Role & Responsibility Designed Level Editor, UI
Designed and Game Play Coding App Link
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/doodle-car-
plus/id448860353?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/doodle-car-
plus/id448860353?mt=8)

Awards and Achievements: • Best Practices Award for Process Improvement by
Celstream Technologies Pvt. Ltd. Bangalore. • Obtained 3nd position in MCA. •
Obtained 2nd position in 12th class.

Interest and Hobbies: • Exploring knowledge in mobile related
technologies/frameworks. • Listening music. • Cooking. • Playing badminton and
computer games.

Personal Profile: Full Name : Rajesh Kumar Vishwakarma Date of Birth : 15th
November, 1988 Gender : Male Permanent Address : 572 East Belbag Road,
Jabalpur (M.P) Languages Known : English, Hindi

------
MichaelCrawford
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Seattle

Technologies: C++, Objective-C, C, Assembly, GUI, Drivers

Resume/CV:
[http://www.warplife.com/mdc/resume/](http://www.warplife.com/mdc/resume/)

Email: mdcrawford@gmail.com

I've been a consultant for a long time. I'm OK to continue with that but I
would like to get into a perm job.

